#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  om elbanat علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



و يتجدد الموعد علي كرسي التعارف مع ضيف جديد 

ضيفتنا اليوم إنسانة غالية علينا جميعاً و قريبة إلينا ...

إنسانة محبوبة و عشرية و متفاعلة من الآخر كده إنسانة عسوووولة جدا

ضيفتنا هي:



أهلاً و مرحباً بك أم البنات منورانا 

و مرحباً بك علي الكرسي معنا و يا رب نكون خفاف عليكي و تستمتعي معنا

و نحب بجد نتعرف عليكي أكتر و ربنا يكرمك و يبارك فيكي و في البنات

و طبعا من حقك تتركي السؤال الذي لا يرضيكي بس فقط في حدود 1% من مجموع الأسئلة  :: 
و الآن أتركك مع الأعضاء الذين يشتاقون للتعرف عليكي أكثر  :f2: 
في رعاية الله،،،[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

لنبدأ علي بركة الله

* يا ريت تعرفينا بأم البنات 

* ما هو أكثر ما يرضيكي و اكثر ما يثير غضبك

* متي تقول أم البنات "كنتي فين يا لأ لما أنا قلت الآه"

اتركك مع الأعضاء و ربنا يعينك

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بيكي يا ام البنات
منورة الكرسي يا حبيبة قلبي
ان شاء الله يكون لقاء ممتع

اسألك بقي شوية ممكن


ايه اكتر برنامج تليفزيوني بتحرصي علي متابعته مهما كانت الظروف المحيطة بيكي؟

ممثلك المفضل ومطربك المفضل؟ست وراجل؟

ايه اكتر هدية ممكن تسعد قلبك وتفرحي بيها؟

يا تري اخبارك ايه مع الاحلام؟ والروئ؟
وهل تحقق حلم معين حلمتي بيه وفسرتيه وطلع زي تفسيرك له؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*أم البنات تحت الأضواء* 
 
مقدمة ..،

الأستاذة القديرة والأخت الغالية ... " أم البنات  " .... كيف بالإنسان اذا نظر من حوله ولم تكد عيناه تبصر شيئاً .. ؟؟ كيف به إذا لاحظ أن الناس يصرخون ولا يكاد يسمع شيئاً ؟؟ .. أو بالكاد يسمع أصواتاً خافته لا تفهم منها شيئاً .. !! كيف به إذا مد يده بالعون والخير والوفاء إلى الآخرين فلم يجد منهم غير الغدر والجحود في زمن لم يعد للوفاء فيه أي وجود .. 

كيف به وهو يتلفت من حوله .. فيجد جدران شاحبة .. ووحدة قاتلة .. موحشة .. فتسيل على خده دمعات دافئة .. فيتحسر على حياته .. فتحترق الدموع في عينيه .. ولا يجد له ملجأ سوى الله ... فيناجي ربه .. ويدعوه .. ويستغفره .. ويسأله أن يرحمه .. ويفرج همه وغمه .. فإذا بالهموم قد انزاحت .. وبالغيامه قد انقشعت .. وعاد الهدوء والسلام إلى حياته ... وتذكر تلك الحكمة التي تقول ( ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت .. وكنت اظنها لا تفرج ) .. 

أختي الفاضلة كل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان لتواجدك بيننا .. ولوضع تلك الحكمة كصورة رمزية لكِ .. والتي إن دلت على شيء فإنما تدل على روحك الطاهرة .. ونفسك المليئة بالإيمان والحب لله عز وجل .. فجزاكِ الله خيراً وأثابك ونفع بكِ 
إهــداء خاص جــداً 



 في الحقيقةً ... لقد تعثرت كثيراً عند كتابتي مقدمةً عن الأخت الفاضلة ( أم البنات ) ربما لأني صُدمت بطيبتها الشديدة وصفاء قلبها وربما لأن تواضعها أخجلني لذا فلن أطيل عليكم في مقدمتي وسأبداً في أسئلتي والله ولي التوفيق .
الضوء الأول 

( رسالة من خلال دعوة ) 

ماهي الرسالة التي تودين إيصالها 
مـــن خلال هـــــذه الدعوة التالية :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ... الحمد لله رب العالـمـين 
والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة
وأتم التسليم ... الحمد لله الذي يسر هذا اللقاء معكم 
وأسأل الله عز وجــل .. أن يجعله خالصـــاً لوجهه ،
وان ينفع به كل من قرأه إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


الضوء الثاني  

( تلاشت ذاكرتي  )

كان لك مداخلة ثرية في هذا الموضوع بالخواطر
فهل جربتِ يوماً أن تمحو ذاكرتك عن الماضي .
وإن حدث ذلك يوماً .. فلماذا ومن أي شيء ؟؟؟


الضوء الثالث  

( قاعة الخواطر ) 

رأيتك أكثر من مرة بمتصفحي داخل قاعة الخواطر 
فهل تظنين أن كتابة الخاطــــرة على أحرف كيبورد
ونشرها على صفحــــات منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب
قد يوصل ولو قليلاً من ما نريده لكلماتنا ومشاعرنا ؟


الضوء الرابع  

( محاولات شعرية ) 

من خلال مشاركاتك في قسم الخواطـــر 
أستنتجت بأنكِ متذوقة جيّدة جداً للشعر !
ولهذا أستطيع أن أزعُم ولا أجزم بالطبع 
بأن لك محاولات شعريّه لم تُظهريها لنا ..
إن كان ما أقوله صحيح حدثيني عن ذلك


الضوء الخامس  

( الرغبة في الكتابة ) 

متى تتملكك الرغبة بالكتابة .. ؟
وهل هناك لحظات معينة تتنابكِ فيها 
الرغبة بسكب شعورك على الأوراق ؟


الضوء السادس  

( التسامح ) 

أطلقتِ دعوتك للتسامح بالقاعة العامة 
فهل حقاً وصلت الدعوة لأصحابها ؟؟؟

واندفاعك عند الغضب والشعور بالظلم 
كيف تواجهينه وكيف تكبحين جماحه ؟


الضوء السابع  

( الثـقــة )

ماهو مفهومها لديكِ ومتى تمنحينها ؟
وهل ندمتِ يوماً على ثقتك بالآخرين ؟
حديثنا عن مواقفك بالحياة مع الثقة .


الضوء الثامن  

( الخسارة ) 

أكبر خساراتك في هذه الحياة ماهي ؟
حدثينا عنها وهل إستطعت تعويضها ؟


الضوء التاسع  

( الدموع ) 

يقولون أن الدمـــــوع تغسل القلوب وتطهرها
فمن يستحق دمعـتــــك الساخنة على خدودك ؟؟
وهل كل شئ في حيـــاتك يستحق التأثر به ..!
حتى وإن كان من خلال عالم إفتراضي كـالنت؟


الضوء العاشر  

( الصداقة ) 

ماهي معايير الصداقة الحقيقية من وجهة نظرك
وهل وجدت الصديق الحقيقي على مدار حياتك ؟


الضوء الحادي عشر  

( موقف غير مجرى حياتي ) 

كانت لك مبادرة في البحث عن الذات
من خلال مواقف غيرت مجرى حياتنا
فماهو الموقف الذي غيرمجرى حياتك


الضوء الثاني عشر  

( الأفكار المتجددة ) 

ترى من أين تستقي أم البنات  أفكار مواضيعها ؟
 ولماذا تحرص دائماً على أن تكون في الصميم ؟


الضوء الثالث عشر  

( علمتني الحياة ) 

يقال أن الحياة مدرسة كبيرة نرى فيها الكثير
ترى ماهو أقسى درس علمتك إياه الحــــياة ؟ 
ومالشئ الذي تعتقدي أن حياتك بدونة ناقصة ؟


الضوء الرابع عشر  

( الألم والأمل ) 

الحياة أمل والإنسان دون أمل كنبات دون ماء 
حدثينا عن الأمل .. ومواطن الآلم في داخلك ؟


الضوء الخامس عشر  

( الذات ) 

للتعبير عن الذات وسائل عدة في حياتنا .. 
ماهي الوسيلة التي تعبّرين بها عن ذاتك ؟


الضوء السادس عشر  

( العلاقات الاجتماعية ) 

في علاقاتك الإجتماعية كم مرة خاب ظنك ؟؟
وهل أنتِ ناجحة إلى حد ما في تلك العلاقات


الضوء السابع عشر  

 ( المستقبل ) 

الأخت الفاضلة / أم البنات .. ماهي تطلعاتك للمستقبل ؟
وهل أنتِ من الأشخاص الذين يخططون لمستقبلهم كثيراً
وتخططين لبناتك وكيف ستكون حياتهم العلمية والعملية ؟


الضوء الثامن عشر  

( وسوسة الشياطين ) 

حين تتجمع كل شياطين هذا العالم وتتقافز أمام عينيكِ 
كيف تحاولين التخلص منها بروحك الإيمانية العطرة ؟ 
وهل استولى عليكِ الشيطان في موقف ما وندمت عليه
وبماذا تنصحين إخواننا الأعضاء في مثل تلك المواقف


الضوء التاسع عشر  

( لـــمــــن ..؟ )

لمن تقرأ الأخت الفاضــلة / أم البنات ؟
لمن تدين بـالفضــل بعد الله عز وجل ؟؟؟
لمن تقول شكراً من ربوع قلبها العطر ؟
لمن تقول أرهقتني كثــــيراً في حياتي ؟
لمن تقول سامحك الله بالدنيا والآخرة ؟


الضوء العشرون  

( الإحباط واليأس ) 

متى يحتل الإحباط روح الأخت  أم البنات ؟
وهل أنتِ من اللاتي تستسلم لليأس بسهولة ؟


الضوء الحادي والعشرون  

( الفشل ) 

الفشل في حياتك متى زاركِ ؟
حدثينا عن تجربتك مع الفشل


الضوء الثاني والعشرون  

( ضيق الحياة ) 

على اتساع هذه الحياة ... تأتي علينا لحظات
نشعر فيها بضيق الحياة وانسداد كل الأبواب !
لوضافت بكِ الحياة من كل جانب فأين تذهبي؟ 


الضوء الثالث والعشرون  

( لحظات لا تنسى ) 

تمر في حياة كل واحد منا لحظات / أيام لا تنسى 
حدثينا عن يوم مرّ في حياتك لم تستطيعي نسيانه 


الضوء الرابع والعشرون  

( مواقف محرجه ) 

العجلة أحياناً تضعنا في مواقف محرجة ، 
حدثينا عن أحد هذه المواقف المحرجه ..،
التي سببتها عجلتكِ وتسرعك في أمرٍ ما ؟


الضوء الخامس والعشرون  

( شغب الطفولة ) 

للطفولة شغب ما .... لا يمكن نسيانة ! 
حدثينا عن بعض ذكريات شغب الطفولة


الضوء السادس والعشرون  

( المواجهه ) 

حينما تواجهين نفسكِ بكل ما فيهــا 
هل تقسين عليها أم تدارين أمرها ؟


الضوء السابع والعشرون  

( مقتطفات )

الأخت الفاضلة / أم البنات .... تعرفنا بكِ يزيدنا تشريفاً
وتواجدك معنا يزيدنا إشراقاً ، سؤالي لكِ من عدة فقرات

1. أين أنت من المقولة "دوام الحال من المحال" ؟

2. "أجمل شعور قد يحصل عليه المرء هو عند قيامه 
بأمر قال عنه الناس كثيراَ أنه من رابع المستحيلات "
هل شعرت ِ ولو للحظة بذلك الشعور؟ ؟؟
اذا اجبتي بـ نعم لاتبخلي علينا بوصفه ؟

3. يقال أن "الخَيْرُ يُخَيِّر ... والشر يغَيّر" 
في حياتك هل غيرك موقف مرير الى الأبد؟


الضوء الثامن والعشرون  

(جرح لا يموت )

يقال : أن بعض الجروح لا تموت أبداً ...!
فما هو جرحك الذى مازال على قيد الحياة ؟


الضوء التاسع والعشرون  

( أسماء وذكريات )

ماذا تعني لك تلك الأسماء

الأخت / لميس الإمام ، الأخت / بنت شهريار ، الأخت / سوما ، الأخت / كيتي جيرل ، الأخت / شعاع من نور ، الأخت / نور ، الأخت  / لمسة ، الأخت / ندى الأيام ، الأخت  / جاسرة ، الأخت / ارتحال ، الأخت / ماركو ، الأخت / زهرة ، الأخت / زهرااااااااااء ، الأخت / ايميرالد ،  الأخت / ريم جهاد ،  الأخت / مي مؤمن ، الأخت / قيثارة ،  الأخت / ليلة عشق ، الأخت / سلمى وكنزي ،  الأخت / قلب مصر ،  الأخت / أوشا ، الأخت / آمال كحيل ، الأخت / بوكي بوكي  ، الأخت / أم أحمد ، الأخت / حنان ، الأخت / زوزو عادل ، الأخت / فلك 99 ، الأخت / لولي ، الأخت / أمووله ، الأخت / قطرات الندى ، الأخت / رورو قمر ، الأخت جوهرة فلسطين ، الأخت / ريهام أحمد ، الأخت / نهر الحياة ، الأخت / ام بودي ، الأخت / عزة نفس ، الأخت / د. نسيبة ، الأخت / سلوى ، الأخت / سيلين ، الأخت/  الأميرة المفقودة ، الأخت / الشحرورة ، الأخت / حنين


الأخ / حمادو ، الأخ / عادل الشرقاوي ، الأخ / أشرف المصري ، الأخ / د.عمرو ( بيدو ) ، الأخ / أهلاوي شديد ، الأخ / اسكندراني ، الأخ / حسام عمر ، الأخ / عصام كابو ، الأخ / مصطفى سلام  ، الأخ / سيد عطية ، الأخ / فنان فقير ، الأخ / مظلوم ، الأخ / زيزو يا زيزو ، الأخ / بحار في الغربة ، الأخ / فهد مصر ، الأخ / سيد جعيتم ، الأخ / ابن طيبة ، الأخ / البحار العاشق ، الأخ / محمد نديم ، الأخ / صفحات العمر ، الأخ / أبو منار ، د.م. جمال الشربيني ، الأخ / سامح عطية ، الأخ /  ابن البلد ، الأخ / الفهد البرونزي ، الأخ / سانيزو ، الأخ / ميمو المصري ، الأخ / محمود زايد ،  الأخ / أشرف مجاهد ، الأخ / سيف الدين ، الأخ / شادي ، الأخ / أشرف نبوي ، الأخ / أمير المطر ، العبد الفقير إلى الله / أيمن خطاب


الضوء الثلاثون  

( وصيتي ) 

(كل من عليها فانٍ ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام)

لو طلب منكِ كتابة رسالتك الأخيرة ... ومن بعدها 
تغيبين عن هذه الحياة - بعد عمرٍ طويل بإذن الله - 
ماذا ستكتبي فيها .. وبماذا ستوصي قبل الرحيل ؟


همســة عتـــاب 

معرفتي بكِ لا تتعدى أشهــــر قليلة جداً ،
إلا انك اسرتي قلوبنا بأسلوبــــك الجميل 
وقلمك الراقي العــــذب بحميع مشاركاتك
ولديك الآن أختى الفاضلة مساحة بيضاء 
لكي تكتبي فيها شيئاً للعبد الفقير إلى الله
أيمن خطاب


وقفــة تأمـــل مع بر الوالدين  

 بر الوالدين هو الإحسان إليهما ..، وطاعتهما ..، وفعل الخيرات لهما ..، وقد جعل الله للوالدين منزلة عظيمة لا تعدلها منزلة ..، فجعل برهما والإحسان إليهما والعمل على رضاهما فرض عظيم .. ، وذكره بعد الأمر بعبادته، فقال جلَّ شأنه: وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانًا .. الإسراء: 23 ... وقال تعالى:واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئًا وبالوالدين إحسانًا النساء: 36 ... وقال تعالى : ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حملته أمه وهنًا على وهن وفصاله في عامين أن اشكر لي ولوالديك إلى المصير .. لقمان: 14. 

فالمسلم لابد أن يبر والديه في حياتهما ..، ويبرهما بعد موتهما ..؛ بأن يدعو لهما بالرحمة والمغفرة ..، وينَفِّذَ عهدهما، ويكرمَ أصدقاءهما... فبر الوالدين له فضل عظيم ..، وأجر كبير عند الله -سبحانه- ..، فقد جعل الله بر الوالدين من أعظم الأعمال وأحبها إليه ..، فقد سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي العمل أحب إلى الله؟ قال: الصلاة على وقتها ... قال: ثم أي؟ قال: ثم بر الوالدين . قال: ثم أي؟ قال:  الجهاد في سبيل الله .. متفق عليه. 

فاللهم ارززقنا بر والدينا وارزق آبنائنا برنا .. ودعيني أدعو بالدعاء الذي تحبين دائماً أن تدعين به وهو : اللهم إنى أسالك عيشه هنيه .. وميته رضيه .. ومرداً غير مخزٍ ولا فاضح .. اللهم استرنا يوم العرض عليك .. اللهم ظلنا بظلك يوم لاظل الا ظلك . 

محطة الوداع 

بعد كل شروق جمــــــيل .. لا بد له من الرحيل 
تأذن الشمس بالمغيب إلا أن الحب فالله سيبقى 
وتبقى الذكريات 

وفي نهاية اللقاء .... لن تكفيكِ كلمات شكر لو سطرت بهـــا كتب وموسوعات عن كل ما قدمتيه لنــا وما تقدميه وما تبذلين به من جهد بارع .. وأسأل الله أن يجعله في موازيين حسناتك .. ويحفظك من كل مكروه لنا جميعاً بمنتدى أبناء مصر ولمن يحبك وتحبينه ويهب لك السعاده في كل حياتك.. وفي الحقيقة أسئلتي لكِ يا أختي الفاضلة لاتنتهي لذا سأترك لك مساحة كبيرة جداً  مساحة بيضاء من والى ( أم البنات ) , و رجاء خاص : أطلقي العنان لقلمك هنا.. 





صوتي معكم .... فما ضاعت مودتكــم

وما ارتضينا غير الحـب في الله عنوانا

يـا مـن نقشتم في منتدى مصـر معزتكـم

وكنتــم في قـــــــــــرار العيــن سكانـــا

سألت ربي لكم بيوم عرفات مغـفـــــرة 

وان يجمع الشمل تحت العرش اخوانــا


( م )
مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الكريمة 
ام البنات 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

انا مش حاسال ولا اقول اى شىء 
غير الله يكون فى عونك 
واضح جدا محبة الجميع لك 
واحترامهم وتقديرهم لشخصية  كريمة فاضلة 
استطاعت ان تدخل قلوب كل الاخوه 
بطيبتها ورقتها وعذوبة كلماتها 
دمتى اخت كريمة فاضلة 
لك خالص  تقديرى وتحياتى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يكون فى عونك يا أم البنات ... استاذ ايمن قام بالواجب وزيادة ههههههههه ربنا يتولاكى برحمته بقى 

انا سعيد بمشاركتى فى المقابلة مع شخصية فاضلة مثلك 

ولى عودة ان شاء الله مع الاسئلة 

تقبلى وافر احترامى وتقديرى 

اخو البنات هههههههه

----------


## لمسه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

وانا كمان والله العظيم بدعى لك من كل قلبى معلشى بقا قدرك كده 

هههههههههههههههههههه

بصى انا بحبك قوى وعشان كده هما سؤالين بس

مين اكتر عضو واكتر عضوه لما شوفتى اسمهم حستى انك مرتاحالهم

بس كده ياقمر 
شويه اعمل كبايه شااى ورجعه
موبيلات بقا

----------


## سوما

عزيزتى\ أم البنات..
اولا: بجد برحب بيكى جدااا على الكرسى..
ثانيا: بجد الله يكون فى عونك من ال30 ضوء وكمان بقية الأسئلة.. الصراحة بوكى و أيمن عملوا الواجب وأكتر..
ثالثا: ده تسجيل حضور فقط يعنى مش معايا أسئلة مع انى مهندسة كهرباء والمفروض انى أزود الكهرباء والأضواء بس قلت حرام كفاية ال34 ضوء بتاع الأعضاء اللى منهم 30 ضوء كشاف جااامد جداااا... وكمان يعتبر ده تسجيل أعجاب بشخصك المحترم اللى دايما بيسعد بموضوعاتك وردوك الجميلة.. وأن شاء الله هسعدوهتعرف على حضرتك أكتر من خلال استضافتك على الكرسى.. :xmas 7: 
تقبلى مرورى وتحياتى  ::h::

----------


## loly_h

*أم البنـــــــات ...

شخصيـــة مذهله 

فى اوقات المرح لابد ان ترسم بسمة بتلقائيتها المحببه

فى اوقات الجد ... قويــــه متمكنه واثقة الكلمة 

كل فرد هنــــا يكن لها شعـــــــــور خــــــاص جدا

فمنــــــــا من يعتبرهــــــا الام الحنــــــــون 

ومنـــــــا من يعتبرهـــــا الاخـــــت الطيبة

ومنــــــــا من يعتبرهـــــــــــا الصديقـــــة الوفيـــــة

امــــــا عن نفســـــى فاقول لها...

اختى ام البنـــــــات يشهــــد ربـــــى إنــــى احبك فى الله.

وبحقيقى وحشتينــــــــى...



ولن يمنع كل هذا التقدير من إالقاء بعض الاسئلة

اختى الحبيبة ام البنــــــات


ماهى اصعب ذكــــرى بقلب ام البنـــــــات؟

ماهى اسعد لحظات مررتِ بهــــــا؟

لمن تقـــــولــــــى ....

تعقــــــــل

حمـــــــــــاك الله

اشتقت لــــك


متـــــى تقوليـــــن ...

كفـــــى ... تعديت حدودك



نصيحــــة تقولـــــهـــا ام البنـــــات لجميـــع البنــــات؟

اتمنى الا اكون اثقلت عليكِ بالاسئلـــــة



والـــــــى أن نلتقـــــــى

تقبلــــــــــــى كل الود والاحتـــــــرام ...*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
مفاجأة من أجمل مايمكن يابوكاية حقيقي اختيار مميز جدا جدا جدااااااااااا جزاكِ الله خيراً على مفاجآتك الجميلة .. :f: 
أنا جاية أصبح على الغالية أم البنات اللي مكانتها عندي اغلى من أن توصف بأي كلمة حقيقي أحبك في الله ياأم البنات ..
بسجل إعجابي بشخصية يتميز بها التميز ولي عودة محملة بالخيرات ان شاء الله  :: 
خالص التقدير والاحترام .. :Girl (25):

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
       بدايه اوجهه شكرى لكلاً من الغاليه بوكى وأم أحمد
    وان شاء الله دائماً فى تألق وافكار تثرى بحق كل قاعات المنتدى 
    وعلى بركه الله نبدأ والله المستعان ..........

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="7 80"]السلام عليكم
اهلاً بك يابوكى ياللى كل الناس ........ بيحبوكى 
اسئلتك شكلها سهل بس اجابتها صعبه قوى 
يالا انا اللى جبت دا كله لنفسى ههههههههههههههه



> * يا ريت تعرفينا بأم البنات


صعب قوى انى اعرف نفسى مش لانى غامضه لأ  أو مش عارفه اقول ايه لأ لأنه من الصعب ان الانسان يتكلم عن نفسه والاجمل انه يشوف صورته فى عيون المحيطين به
ولكن فى كلمه بسيطه عن نفسى اقول انى والحمد لله انسانه بسيطه اطمع فى 
         عفو الله 
لقبى هو ام البنات لان الله انعم على َ بإبنتين هن كل حياتى ومعاهم  طبعاً أبو البنات 




> * ما هو أكثر ما يرضيكي و اكثر ما يثير غضبك


أكثر مايرضينى هو أنى اجد نفسى راضيه عن نفسى دا بصفه خاصه
وبصفه عامهً اكثر مايرضينى ان اجد كل شئ منظم من حولى 
اكثر مايثير غضبى الفوضى فى كل شئ  مش معقده لكنى بحب كل حاجه صح (والكمال لله وحده)



> * متي تقول أم البنات "كنتي فين يا لأ لما أنا قلت الآه"


ياااااااااااه كثير كنت بقولها عارفه يابوكى مشكلتى ايه انى متسرعه بمعنى انى ممكن اعمل مثلاً لانسان خدمه وتكون العاقبه غير ساره بالنسبه لى تماما واقول ايه اللى خلانى اقول له اٌه يعنى لازم اعمل شهمه قوى كدا 
طبعاً فيه مواقف كثير ممكن تمر بالانسان بعد فوات الاوان يندم ويقول كنتى فين ياااااااااااااالأ لما قلت الأه ولكن خلاص فات الميعاد 
بس مش على بالى والله دلوقتى موقف معين 

[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة ام البنات*
*كنت داخل اقول كام سؤال*
*بس ربنا يخلي لنا اخونا ايمن خطاب قام بكل الواجب و زيادة*
*دخلت فقط كي اقول*
*سعيد بتواجد ام البنات بين اخوانها*
*تقديري و احترامي*
*مودتي*

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="7 80"]
السلام عليكم
مرحباً بكِ اختى الحبيبه أم أحمد ويارب دائماً احبه فى الله 
اشكرك على ترحيبك الرقيق وان شاء الله يكون لقاء شيق وممتع



> اسألك بقي شوية ممكن


اتفضلى ياحبيبتى أسألى ولايهمك مش انا اللى جبت دا كله لنفسى ههههههههه استحمل بقى 



> ايه اكتر برنامج تليفزيوني بتحرصي علي متابعته مهما كانت الظروف المحيطة بيكي؟


انا من فتره مش متابعه  tv قوى خصوصاً لما انضميت لفريق لجنه الاوسكار مش بلاقى وقت وبقول طيب بدل مااتفرج اقوم اقرأ مواضيع واقيمها 
بس انا بحب جدا برنامج طريق الهدايه وبرنامج العاشره مساءاً وتسعين دقيقه 
دول اكثر البرامج المحببه لى 
وطبعاً بناتى مش بيحبوا البرامج دى خالص 



> ممثلك المفضل ومطربك المفضل؟ست وراجل؟


بالتأكيد أم كلثوم بحب قوى اسمعها وياسلام بقى لو كنت قاعده على البحر ساعه الغروب 
الممثل مش حد معين بس اللى على بالى دلوقتى هاله فاخر بتضحكنى قوى 



> ايه اكتر هدية ممكن تسعد قلبك وتفرحي بيها؟


اكيد اكيد نجاح بناتى دى اجمل هديه ممكن هما يقدموها لى ويبقى كتر خيرهم قوى هههههههههه



> يا تري اخبارك ايه مع الاحلام؟ والروئ؟


مش بحط الموضوع دا فى دماغى ولو قمت الصبح وكنت حلمت حلم ومش لاقيه له تفسير بستعيذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وانساه خالص وانا عموماً ماليش قوى فى حكايه تفسير الاحلام دى اللى ربنا كاتبه هوة اللى هيكون
بس هىَ مره واحده من حوالى 23 سنه حلمت حلم غريب ومش عارف اقول غير  الحمد لله لانه للاسف  اتحقق بتفاصيله والحمد لله ربنا نجانى 
شكرأ ليكى اختى الحبيبه أم احمد ويارب دائما مجتمعين على خير 

 [/frame]

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="7 80"]السلام عليكم




> الأستاذة القديرة والأخت الغالية ... " أم البنات  " .... كيف بالإنسان اذا نظر من حوله ولم تكد عيناه تبصر شيئاً .. ؟؟ كيف به إذا لاحظ أن الناس يصرخون ولا يكاد يسمع شيئاً ؟؟ .. أو بالكاد يسمع أصواتاً خافته لا تفهم منها شيئاً .. !! كيف به إذا مد يده بالعون والخير والوفاء إلى الآخرين فلم يجد منهم غير الغدر والجحود في زمن لم يعد للوفاء فيه أي وجود .. 
> كيف به وهو يتلفت من حوله .. فيجد جدران شاحبة .. ووحدة قاتلة .. موحشة .. فتسيل على خده دمعات دافئة .. فيتحسر على حياته .. فتحترق الدموع في عينيه .. ولا يجد له ملجأ سوى الله ... فيناجي ربه .. ويدعوه .. ويستغفره .. ويسأله أن يرحمه .. ويفرج همه وغمه .. فإذا بالهموم قد انزاحت .. وبالغيامه قد انقشعت .. وعاد الهدوء والسلام إلى حياته ... وتذكر تلك الحكمة التي تقول ( ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت .. وكنت اظنها لا تفرج ) .. 
> أختي الفاضلة كل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان لتواجدك بيننا .. ولوضع تلك الحكمة كصورة رمزية لكِ .. والتي إن دلت على شيء فإنما تدل على روحك الطاهرة .. ونفسك المليئة بالإيمان والحب لله عز وجل .. فجزاكِ الله خيراً وأثابك ونفع بكِ


أولاً مش عارفه والله اقول ايه على الإ طراء الجميل دا 
[frame="1 80"] :اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون ، 
واغفر لي ما لا يعلمون .. اللهم إني أعلم بنفسي منهم ، وأنت اعلم بنفسي مني ، 
وقد اثنوا بما أظهرته لهم ، فلا تفضحني بما سترته عنهم ، 
وكما أكرمتني في دنياي بعدم الفضيحة ،فاسترني في أخراي بجميل سترك يا منان .. [/frame]

اخى الفاضل استاذ ايمن هوة انا زعلتك فى حاجه كل دى اضواء دا انا كنت على مااجاوب على اسئله حضرتك اكون ألفت كتاب الاضواء هههههههههههههههه
هرجع تانى بأذن الله وأن شاء الله نجاوب على كل اسئله حضرتك 
فاااااااااااصل ثم نواصل 
تقبل تحياتى[/frame]

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا جاي بس أرحب بيكي ام البنات علي كرسي التعارف
والحقيقة معنديش أسأله بعد كمية الأسئلة اللي شوفتها دي
وخصوصا أسئلة أيمن خطاب
ربنا يعينك يارب

 :f2:

----------


## حسام عمر

*الاخت الكريمه ام البنات*

*نورتي الكرسي*

*ونورتي المنتدى*

*هو سؤال واحد هل انتي زملكويه ولا لاقدر الله  لاقدر الله مبتشجعيش كوره خالص عشان كان نفسك تطلعي زملكويه بس الظروف مسمحتش ؟؟؟؟؟*


*والحمد لله اني قعدت على كرسي التعارف قبل دخول ايمن  المنتدى*

*وربنا يقدرك وتجاوبي على اسئلته*


*وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك يارب*

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="7 80"]السلام عليكم
مره اخرى نعود ومعنا من طيب الكلام ونافعه واجابات ان شاء الله تكون على مستوى يرضينى ويرضى كل من يقرؤها ونقضى وقت ممتع من المعرفه خاصه وان اسئله الاستاذ ايمن كلها توصيه وكلمات متنقيه ومفيش فيها لا رأفه ولا محسوبيه 
الاخ الطيب استاذ ايمن 
نبدأ على بركه الله الاجابه 



> الضوء الأول 
> ( رسالة من خلال دعوة ) 
> ماهي الرسالة التي تودين إيصالها 
> مـــن خلال هـــــذه الدعوة التالية :
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... الحمد لله رب العالـمـين 
> والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة
> وأتم التسليم ... الحمد لله الذي يسر هذا اللقاء معكم 
> وأسأل الله عز وجــل .. أن يجعله خالصـــاً لوجهه ،
> وان ينفع به كل من قرأه إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


احب ان تكون رسالتى من خلال هذا الضوء الذى لابد وان يسطع بوجود رسول الانام عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام نبينا محمد 
ان تكون دائماً كل نوايانا فى اى عمل او مقال خالصاً لله عز وجل ومن غير سمعه ولا رياء 
فمن خشي الله فاز..
ومن تجبر على الناس ذل..
ومن أعجب برأيه ضل,
ومن استغنى بعقله زل..
ومن صاحب الأنذال حقر,
ومن جالس العلماء وقر..
                                                      من اقوال الامام على رضى الله عنه 





> الضوء الثاني 
> 
> ( تلاشت ذاكرتي )
> 
> كان لك مداخلة ثرية في هذا الموضوع بالخواطر
> فهل جربتِ يوماً أن تمحو ذاكرتك عن الماضي .
> وإن حدث ذلك يوماً .. فلماذا ومن أي شيء ؟؟؟


تصور ياأستاذ ايمن اننى من اضعف الناس التى تحتفظ بذاكرتهم 
ودائماً مايصادفنى مواقف ولا اتذكر منها شئ واكون فى حرج شديد منها على سيبل المثال صديقه لم ارها من فتره من الممكن جدا لااتذكر اسمها 
فيه صديقه لى دائماً تقول لى اجمل حاجه انى بعد ما قلت مابداخلى امامك بمجرد ان تتركينى لن تتذكرى شئ 
يعنى كدا سر فى بير فاقد الذاكره هههههههههههههههههههه
شخص ما كانت بينى وبينه جفوة وابتعدنا لفتره من الممكن جداً ان اراه وكانى ليس بينى وبينه اى مشاكل 
وطبعاً المحيطين حولى يقولون الاتتذكرى لقد حدث كذا وكذا اقول لهم والله لااذكر ماحدث
لااحب ان احتفظ بذكريات الماضى خاصه ان كانت غير مفرحه وربما  احاول الا اتذكر , والماضى ولى وانقضى بحلوة ومره ولم يدعَ  لنا الا الذكرى فى حاله ماكنت مازلت اتذكر ههههههههههههههه
طبعاً لو كان بالامكان ان يمحو الانسان ذاكرته فلابد ان تكون ألمت به كثيراً ولم تكن ذكرى مرت بسلام 
ولكن هناك يتبقى ذكرى دائماً ماتمر بخاطرى وبرغم ضعفى للتذكر الاانها لاتمحى من داخلى وهى ذكرى المرض ولله الحمد 





> الضوء الثالث 
> 
> ( قاعة الخواطر ) 
> 
> رأيتك أكثر من مرة بمتصفحي داخل قاعة الخواطر 
> فهل تظنين أن كتابة الخاطــــرة على أحرف كيبورد
> ونشرها على صفحــــات منتدى أبناء مصر الحبيب
> قد يوصل ولو قليلاً من ما نريده لكلماتنا ومشاعرنا ؟


بالتأكيد تصل الخاطره وبكل صدق لن يفرق كتابه خاطره على ورق او من خلال كى بورد ليتم نشرها الى من يحب ان يقرأ لتلك الخواطر المهم فى الحالتين المشاعر الصادقه والصدق فى التعبير 

فاااااااااااااااصل ثم نعود[/frame]

----------


## حمادو

*إيه دا؟؟؟؟؟

دى مؤامرة مدبرة بأه

هو إيه حكاية أعضاء لجنة تحكيم الأوسكار هنا؟


طيب دلوقتى أسأل وآخد راحتى ولا أستنى يومين لغاية ما الاوسكار يخلص؟



الغالية أم البنات

من أول مرة شفت فيها أسم حضرتك حسيت براحة نفسية بدون حتى ما أبدأ فى قراءة أول رد لكى فى المنتدى.
بعد كده ردود حضرتك أجبرت الجميع على إحترامك, لهدوءها الشديد ولعقلانيتها.
وأصبحتى فى فترة قليلة جدا من الأسماء اللامعة فى المنتدى
مش علشان بتزوقى كلامك, وإنما لانك صادقة مع نفسك فى ردودك وموضوعاتك...
حقيقة حضرتك مكسب للمنتدى وأتمنى من كل قلبى أن نجتمع دائما فى حب الله.


أنا قلت كلمتين حلوين أهو

طبعا أنا باقول الكلام دا علشان هو حقيقي مش علشان الأوسكار ولا حاجة



وبمناسبة الأوسكار لى سؤال لحضرتك ولكل أعضاء لجنة التحكيم
ممكن حضرتك توصفى لنا يومك مع قراءة وتقييم الموضوعات المرشحة للاوسكار؟
ومدى مجهودك وتعبك خصوصا مع بطئ المنتدى, وكثرة الموضوعات المرشحة؟
وياترى تقييمك للموضوعات بيكون على أى أساس؟


كفاية كده بأه حاليا










لى عودة مرة أخرى إن شاء الله





بعد نتيجة الأوسكار




تحياتى أختى العزيزة

*

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="7 80"]



> الضوء الرابع 
> ( محاولات شعرية ) 
> 
> من خلال مشاركاتك في قسم الخواطـــر 
> أستنتجت بأنكِ متذوقة جيّدة جداً للشعر !
> ولهذا أستطيع أن أزعُم ولا أجزم بالطبع 
> بأن لك محاولات شعريّه لم تُظهريها لنا ..
> إن كان ما أقوله صحيح حدثيني عن ذلك


فعلاً كانت لى فى الماضى البعيد ايام المراهقه وبدايات سن الشباب خواطر واشعار فى حدود امكاناتى طبعاً  ومازلت احتفظ بعدد من الكشاكيل التى كنت ادون فيها كلماتى 
ولكن عندما اقرأها الان اجد ان مفهوم الكلمات قد تغيرت وعبارات الحب اصبحت مختلفه طبعاً هذا خاص بى فبالتأكيد كلما مر بنا العمر لابد وان تختلف افكارنا وطريقتنا فى التعبير عن الحب بكل مشتملاته 
واليك جزء من خاطره .................
الكلمات تخرج من فمك كنار تحرقنى 
والدمع ينساب من عينيك كسيل يجرفنى 
والاهاٌت تنبعث من شفتيك كأشواك تؤلمنى
الدمع والحزن والاهات تمزقنى
الى الارض من فوق السموات تقذفنى





> الضوء الخامس
> ( الرغبة في الكتابة ) 
> 
> متى تتملكك الرغبة بالكتابة .. ؟
> وهل هناك لحظات معينة تتنابكِ فيها 
> الرغبة بسكب شعورك على الأوراق ?


احب الكتابه جداً وكثيراً مااجد فيها راحتى ربما لاننى لاأحب العتاب او الجدال او حتى النقاش طالما انه ليس من ورائه طائل سوى الكلام وهذا عبء كبير بالنسبه لى 




> الضوء السادس
> ( التسامح ) 
> 
> أطلقتِ دعوتك للتسامح بالقاعة العامة 
> فهل حقاً وصلت الدعوة لأصحابها ؟؟؟
> واندفاعك عند الغضب والشعور بالظلم 
> كيف تواجهينه وكيف تكبحين جماحه ؟


سأظل دائماً ادعو الى التسامح سواء من خلال المنتدى او من خلال المحيطين بى 
فاوالله ماوجدت اعلى ولا ارقى من انسان يعفو ويصفح  ويسامح طالما ان ذلك ليس فيه امتهان لكرامته او تقليل من شانه او تجريح 
لااعتقد انها وجدت لها صدى ممن كانوا وقتها فى جدال ونقاش لافائده منه ولكنى يكفينى  كل من ايد فكرتى  ورحب بالفكره ووافق عليها 
لااحب التحدث وانا فى حاله غضب 
وأفضل دائماً الصمت فى حاله الغضب لانى اذا تركت لنفسى العنان سأندم على ماسأقوله 
وهذه صفات جديده اكتسبتها مع مرور الزمن
 و الغضب من الشيطان 
ولقول الرسول الكريم( ليس القوي بالصرعه وانما القوى من يملك نفسه عند الغضب)





> الضوء السابع 
> 
> ( الثـقــة )
> 
> ماهو مفهومها لديكِ ومتى تمنحينها ؟
> وهل ندمتِ يوماً على ثقتك بالآخرين ؟
> حديثنا عن مواقفك بالحياة مع الثقة .


الثقه: هى شعور المرء بوجود من يلقى عليه بهمومه واحماله وافكاره وحتى اسراره وهو يعلم انها فى مكانها الصحيح ومع من يجد معه النصح والارشاد بكل صدق واخلاص
بالتأكيد 
الحقيقه مفيش على بالى حاجه دلوقتى





> الضوء الثامن 
> ( الخسارة ) 
> 
> أكبر خساراتك في هذه الحياة ماهي ؟
> حدثينا عنها وهل إستطعت تعويضها ؟


الحمد لله ليس لدى ما اقول عليه (اكبر خساره ) وكل مااخسره مقدر لى وليس بيدى تغييره 
اذا ليس بخساره انها اختبارات من الله 
وطبعاً خساره الصحه لا ولن يعوضها اى شئ اخر سوى الرضا بما قسمه الله  




> الضوء التاسع
> ( الدموع ) 
> 
> يقولون أن الدمـــــوع تغسل القلوب وتطهرها
> فمن يستحق دمعـتــــك الساخنة على خدودك ؟؟
> وهل كل شئ في حيـــاتك يستحق التأثر به ..!
> حتى وإن كان من خلال عالم إفتراضي كـالنت؟


كفانا الله شر الدموع وشر ماتجئ به 
فأنا من لصعب جداً ان يرى احد دموعى 
حقيقتاً لااعرف بماذا أجيب على هذه الفقره





> الضوء العاشر
> ( الصداقة ) 
> 
> ماهي معايير الصداقة الحقيقية من وجهة نظرك
> وهل وجدت الصديق الحقيقي على مدار حياتك ؟


والله يااخى الفاضل ايمن ماوجدت الى الان صديقه بحق يمكن ان تحمل عنى همومى واسرارى وعلى الرغم اننى ماخذلت يوماً صديقه او أفشيت سراً لاحد  ولكن مازلت لااجد غير امى واختى وفى احيان كثيره بناتى ليكونوا هم اصدقائى الحقيقين المقربين




> الضوء الحادي عشر 
> ( موقف غير مجرى حياتي ) 
> 
> كانت لك مبادرة في البحث عن الذات
> من خلال مواقف غيرت مجرى حياتنا
> فماهو الموقف الذي غيرمجرى حياتك


كما ذكرت من قبل موقف المرض بالتأكيد غير من أم البنات طبائع كثيره عندما اتذكرها لاجد نفسى راضيه عنها
فعندما يجد الانسان انه حتى ليس بقادر على ان يمد يده ليأخذ كوب الماء ليشرب وينتظر بالساعه من يمر بجانبه ليقول له  اريد ان اشرب حينها نجد بحق أن الدنيا لاتساوى جناح بعوضه  ولكن هيهات من منا يعلم هذا من دون ان يمر بموقف يغير مجرى حياته حتى يشهد على نفسه بخطائه فى حق نفسه فيما مضى [/frame]

----------


## saladino

*اهلا وسهلا ام البنات على كرسى الاعتراف 
بقيادة بوكى وام احمد

المفروض نقدم صينه كنافة مع عصير

مفيش عندى اسئلة كتيرة

هو سؤال لقيتى نفسك فى اسرة ابناء مصر؟*

----------


## Maruko

الغالية جدا ....ام البنات 
حقيقي حضرتك شخصية مميزة ..
وقدرتى في فترة قصيرة ان تصلى الى أفكارنا وقلوبنا 
حقيقي احبك في الله واحترمك يا ام البنات 

متابعة الاسئلة مع الاعضاء 
ولى عودة ان شاء الله 

تحياتى ...... :f:

----------


## ريـم

_سيدتي الغالية جداً أم البنات.._ 

حقيقي بأحترم حضرتك جداً 
و بأسعد لما بأشوف حضرتك في المنتدى.. 
و عشان كده أنا قلت لازم آجي و اشارك في كرسي التعارف..
بس مش هأسأل أسئلة كتير.. 

السؤال الأول..
"كل حامل قلم ساحر" 
قالها توفيق الحكيم... ايه رأي حضرتك فيها؟! 

السؤال الثاني.. 
يوم حضرتك في كلمة.. هتقولي ايه؟! 

السؤال الثالث و الأخير.. 
أسألتي كانت سهلة مش كده؟َ!  :xmas 29: 

حقيقي بجد سعيدة انه حضرتك على كرسي التعارف.. 
و هأتابع مع بقية الأعضاء.. 
مع خالص حبي و إحترامي.. 
 :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم 
ومع ضوء اخر من اضواء اخى الفاضل استاذ ايمن 
على بركه الله نبدأ :



> الضوء الثانى عشر 
> ( الأفكار المتجددة ) 
> ترى من أين تستقي أم البنات  أفكار مواضيعها ؟
>  ولماذا تحرص دائماً على أن تكون في الصميم ؟


الحمد لله اولا  اننى اجد صدى طيب من ردود الاعضاء على مواضيعى 
وبالطبع ياتى كل ما يخطر ببالى ان اكتبه من خلال الحياه وتجارب شخصيه وعامه ثم اننا فى حاجه ماسه الى فتح افاق للحوار فيما يخص النفس البشريه بكل متناقضاتها حتى نتعلم من الاخرين 
حرصى على أن تكون فى الصميم لانى حبى الشديد للعلوم الانسانيه من اكثر مايشغل بالى ومن أجل الاستفاده لى ولغيرى 



> الضوء الثالث عشر 
> ( علمتني الحياة ) 
> 
> يقال أن الحياة مدرسة كبيرة نرى فيها الكثير
> ترى ماهو أقسى درس علمتك إياه الحــــياة ؟ 
> ومالشئ الذي تعتقدي أن حياتك بدونة ناقصة ؟


الحقيقه ان الحياه علمتى الكثير والكثير تاره بحكم العمر الذى يمر ولابد ان تمر معه الخبرات والتجارب 
وتاره بحكم اشد المواقف التى من الممكن ان يصادفها كل شخص منا ولو لمره واحده ويشعر حينها ان الحياه لقنته درساً قاسياً لن ينساه بسهوله
اقسى دروس الحياه اعتقد انها مواقف كثيره مرت بى وكما ذكرت من قبل ربما فتره المرض كانت من اقسى عبرات الحياه
والله ياأستاذ ايمن الحمد لله حياتى راضيه بها سواء كان فيها ماكان والانسان بطبعه يريد كل شئ وان كنت افتقد شئياً يوجد عند غيرى لابد وان غيرى يفتقد شيئاً يوجد عندى 
 ومااصابنى لم يكن ليخطأنى
 ومااخطأنى لم يكن ليصيبنى 
والحمد لله لاينقصنى شيئاً
 ومن قصيده كامل الشناوى
لست أشكو ...فالشكوى عذاب الابرياء
وهى قيد ترسف فيه العزة والاباء 
انا لااشكو ...ففى الشكوى انحناء 
وانا نبض عروقى كبرياء



> الضوء الرابع عشر 
> 
> ( الألم والأمل ) 
> 
> الحياة أمل والإنسان دون أمل كنبات دون ماء 
> حدثينا عن الأمل .. ومواطن الآلم في داخلك ؟


ان الانسان الذى يعيش على وتيره واحده فى جو من الاحزان والهموم يعجل بنهايته لانه لن يشعر بأى من متع وبهجه الحياه حتى لو صادفتنا المتاعب فمن أجمل متع الحياه ان تشعر بالراحه بعد عناء يوم شاق وبالنجاح بعد الفشل وهكذا تكون الحياه حتى لاتصبح على وتيره واحده فنصاب بالياس والملل 
لذا لابد ان يكون للامل وجود فى حياتى,, وحياتنا جميعاً 




> الضوء الخامس عشر  
> ( الذات ) 
> للتعبير عن الذات وسائل عدة في حياتنا .. 
> ماهي الوسيلة التي تعبّرين بها عن ذاتك ؟


لابد وان نبحث دائماً عما بداخلنا فكل انسان به من الخير مالايتوقعه وطلما شعرنا بذاتنا قويت عندنا عزيمه القوة والاصرار على النجاح واصبح لدينا كل مقومات الشخصيه القويه المعتزة بنفسها ومن ثم يأتى النجاح بكل اشكاله و الاساس هو تقدير الذات فى مكانها المناسب لنا 
اولاً ثقتى فى نفسى وليس غرور لانه شتان مابينهما 
ثانياً ان اجعل من حولى يشعرون بوجودى ومقدرتى على التفهم والمساعده ومقدرتى على النجاح 
وهناك مقوله تقول لو اخترنا لأنفسنا التقدير وأكسبناها الاحترام؛ فإننا اخترنا لها الطريق المحفز لبناء التقدير الذاتي.
بمعنى لو انى وضعت لنفسى تقدير معين ومفهموم معين اقدر عليه واستطيع من خلاله العمل والنجاح والوصول لما اريد فهذا هو تحفيزى لذاتى 



> الضوء السادس عشر
> 
> ( العلاقات الاجتماعية ) 
> 
> في علاقاتك الإجتماعية كم مرة خاب ظنك ؟؟
> وهل أنتِ ناجحة إلى حد ما في تلك العلاقات


بالتأكيد لابد وان نخطئ فى بعض اختياراتنا وعلاقاتنا الاجتماعيه 
ولكن ليس بالكثير وفى كل مره يخطئ حدثى فى الاختيار احمد الله لان ذلك لابد وان يكون فى مصلحتى 
والحمد لله علاقاتى بالكثير والكثير اكثر من ناجحه وهذا ليس من فراغ او نفاق او مصالح شخصيه 
فعندما تكون لى علاقه بشخصيه ما لابد وان يكون اساس هذه العلاقه هو الحب فى الله والتفاعل الايجابى فيما بيننا وسماع للنقض من دون غضب او تذمر وان كان هناك مصالح ما فالصراحه والصدق اقصر الطرق الى استمرارها



> الضوء السابع عشر  
> 
>  ( المستقبل ) 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة / أم البنات .. ماهي تطلعاتك للمستقبل ؟
> وهل أنتِ من الأشخاص الذين يخططون لمستقبلهم كثيراً
> وتخططين لبناتك وكيف ستكون حياتهم العلمية والعملية ؟


المستقبل بيد الله وليس لى اى تطلعات سوى الستر والصحه 
من الممكن ان اخطط لبناتى على اساس ان امهد لهم الطريق فى حياتهم المقبله بما فيها من متقلبات هم ليسوا قادرين على مواجهتها من دون وجودى مع ابيهم لمساعدتهم وفتح افاق وسبل لتحقيق احلامهم



> الضوء الثامن عشر
> ( وسوسة الشياطين ) 
> 
> حين تتجمع كل شياطين هذا العالم وتتقافز أمام عينيكِ 
> كيف تحاولين التخلص منها بروحك الإيمانية العطرة ؟ 
> وهل استولى عليكِ الشيطان في موقف ما وندمت عليه
> وبماذا تنصحين إخواننا الأعضاء في مثل تلك المواقف


لعنه الله عليه هذا الملعون الرجيم 
عندما اجد اننى اشعر بمثل هذا الغضب الجم والعصبيه الشديده اؤثر ان اخلو بنفسى فوراً حتى اهدأ 
بالتأكيد الشيطان له مداخل كثيره وابواب ان لم يستطع الدخول من هذا دخل من تلك 
ولكن كما قلت سابقاً كلما تقدم العمر بالانسان اصبح اكثر صبرأ وفهماً وحلماً عما كان فى شبابه 
انصح اخواتى واحبتى فى الله ونفسى ان نصبر ونتروى واذا كان هناك موقف يثير غضبك فلابد ان تكبح جماح الغضب كما قال نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (عن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه أن رجلا قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصني قال لا تغضب فردد مرارا قال لا تغضب( رواه البخاري)
من حديث أبي الدرداء قال قلت يا رسول الله دلني على عمل يدخلني الجنة قال لا تغضب ولك الجنة 




> الضوء التاسع عشر 
> ( لـــمــــن ..؟ )
> 
> لمن تقرأ الأخت الفاضــلة / أم البنات ؟
> لمن تدين بـالفضــل بعد الله عز وجل ؟؟؟
> لمن تقول شكراً من ربوع قلبها العطر ؟
> لمن تقول أرهقتني كثــــيراً في حياتي ؟
> لمن تقول سامحك الله بالدنيا والآخرة ؟


من وقت مضى كان انيس منصور ومصطفى امين حالياً قرائتى محدوده فى مجال الكتب الدينيه واحياناً بعض الكتب التى تشد انتباهى

ادين بالفضل بعد الله عز وجل لزوجى 
شكرأ لأمى وأبى حفظهما الله لى واعطاهما الصحه والعمر 
كل طبع غير مستحب فى شخصى اكن له حباً او صله قرابه او صداقه واجاهد من اجل تغييره
كل انسان سواء اخطأت انا فى حقه او اخطأ هو فى حقى (وطبعاً هنا اقصد الرجل والمرأه معاً)



> الضوء العشرون
> ( الإحباط واليأس ) 
> 
> متى يحتل الإحباط روح الأخت  أم البنات ؟
> وهل أنتِ من اللاتي تستسلم لليأس بسهولة ؟


بالتأكيد الاحباط واليأس صفتان متواجدتان فى شخصيه كل انسان منا ولكن هناك تفاوت ودرجات 
الاحباط لدى كان فى السابق له باع طويل , اما الان فلقد اعطيت امرى لمن يملك امرى ولكن هناك حاله واحده فقط اشعر حينها ان الدنيا ظلام امامى اذا اصاب احدى ابنتى شيئاً ...  ابعد الله عنهم كل سوء وشر
الحقيقه استسلم لليأس او بمعنى ادق استسلم للاستسلام ولكن( أبو البنات ) هو من يأخذ بيدى ليخرجنى منه 




> الضوء الحادي والعشرون 
> 
> ( الفشل ) 
> 
> الفشل في حياتك متى زاركِ ؟
> حدثينا عن تجربتك مع الفشل


الفشل فى رأى هو ان اخطط لنفسى شيئاً ثم اجد شيئاً اخر 
الفشل بالتأكيد يزورنا وبخاصه معى عندما اكون مقدمه على شئ ولم اخطط له جيداً كدراسه وغيرها 
ولكنه ليس نهايه المحاوله احاول ان ابدأ من جديد 
كانت اولى تجاربى مع الفشل عندما كان والداى اعطاهم الله الصحه يعملون فى احدى الدول العربيه 
وقدر لى ان يتركا البلده التى كنا فيها وانا على اعتاب الثانويه العامه وكم كنت اتمنى ان ادخل كليه الصيدله 
وطبعاً عندما رجعنا الى مصر لم اكن ادرى كيف اذاكر للفرق الرهيب وقتها بين مناهج البلدين 
باختلاف الان طبعا فحدث اننى لم احصل على المجموع الذى يؤهلنى للصيدله فذهبت الى كليه الاٌداب 
ومن بعدها بدأت فى عشق الدراسات النفسيه والاجتماعيه



> الضوء الثاني والعشرون 
> 
> ( ضيق الحياة ) 
> 
> على اتساع هذه الحياة ... تأتي علينا لحظات
> نشعر فيها بضيق الحياة وانسداد كل الأبواب !
> لوضافت بكِ الحياة من كل جانب فأين تذهبي؟


بدون شك الى الله فهو ملاذى وملجأى ورفيقى فى وحدتى 
عندما قرأت سؤالك خطر ببالى ابيات من الشعر لكامل الشناوى يقول فيها :
اذا حان حينى وانتهى العمر ***فأنه عزيز على نفسى فراق حياتيا 
أهذا مكانى فى التراب نهايتة***وما كنت بالدنيا العريضه راضيا
ومثواى فى لحدٍ من الارض ضيقاً ***وقد ضاقت الدنيا على رحبها بيا
اذا مت فأبكونى وقولوا لقد***قضى شهيد حياه عاثر الحظ شاكيا
ومالحده الا جوانح قد حوت***شعورا من الاشجان والحب داميا

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فااااااااااااصل ثم نواااااااااااااااااصل والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك اخى الفاضل استاذ ايمن 
وصلنا معك الى الضوء الثالث والعشرون والى هنا ارجو ان تكون اجاباتى على مستوى عقلك الواعى والراقى واسئلتك التى فى مجملها صعبه للغايه الا انها من اجمل الاسئله التى احب ان اضع فيها بعض من افكارى 
وعلى بركه الله نبدأ



> الضوء الثالث والعشرون 
> ( لحظات لا تنسى ) 
> تمر في حياة كل واحد منا لحظات / أيام لا تنسى 
> حدثينا عن يوم مرّ في حياتك لم تستطيعي نسيانه


لست ادرى لماذا عندما قرأت سؤالك اول ماخطر ببالى لحظات حزنيه مليئه بالاوجاع والالام 
ولكن لكى اضيف بهجه لابد وان اتذكر لكم لحظه فيها من الفرح والسرور حتى لااثقل على اخوانى واخواتى 
اختار يوم ولاده بناتى فعندما جاءت كل واحده منهمن للحياه اعطت لى بهجه وفرح وشعور الى الان اتذكره اننى اصبحت اماً واننى مسئوله عن هذه الطفله الصغيره الجميله وكم اتمنى ان ارى احفادى ايضاً حتى استمتع بهذه اللحظات



> الضوء الرابع والعشرون
> 
> ( مواقف محرجه ) 
> 
> العجلة أحياناً تضعنا في مواقف محرجة ، 
> حدثينا عن أحد هذه المواقف المحرجه ..،
> التي سببتها عجلتكِ وتسرعك في أمرٍ ما ؟


موقف لاينسى ذهبت فى مره الى الجامعه وانا ارتدى بلوفر ومن فوقه جاكت وعندما كنا داخل المحاضره شعرت بالحر فقمت وخلعت الجاكت عنى ثم جلست فاذا بى انظر الى البلوفر فأجده مقلوباً على الوجه الاخر فأنفجرت فى الضحك ومن حولى الطلبه وتم طردى من المحاضره وكل من حولى ثم ذهبنا الى الدكتورة لنتعذر لها وعندما علمت بالقصه ضحكت هى الاخرى وسامحتنى 



> الضوء الخامس والعشرون 
> 
> ( شغب الطفولة ) 
> 
> للطفولة شغب ما .... لا يمكن نسيانة ! 
> حدثينا عن بعض ذكريات شغب الطفولة


كنت من الاطفال المدللين جدا جدا والمشاغبين لاقصى درجه 
اتذكر اننى كنت احب ركوب الدراجه جداً فأتفقت مع احدى زميلاتى ان تحضر دراجه اخيها ونضعها فى سياره المدرسه وهناك امام البوابه نخرجها ونركبها ونلف بها حتى يدق الجرس ولكن حظى الجميل وجدت خالى على الرصيف المجاور وينظر الى وهو فى منتهى الاستغراب انا جبت الدراجه دى منين 
من خوفى كان فيه عماره تبنى وامامها جبل من الرمال دخلت فى الرمال وكان يوم لاينسى
(قال ايه يعنى كنت بخاف ) فكرتى والله ياأيمن بايام جميله 



> الضوء السادس والعشرون
> 
> ( المواجهه ) 
> 
> حينما تواجهين نفسكِ بكل ما فيهــا 
> هل تقسين عليها أم تدارين أمرها ؟


بالتأكيد اقسو عليها ولكن احياناً استسلم للامر الواقع واحاول ان اجد لنفسى عذراً 
اذا استبد بى التخبط 



> الضوء السابع والعشرون 
> ( مقتطفات )
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة / أم البنات .... تعرفنا بكِ يزيدنا تشريفاً
> وتواجدك معنا يزيدنا إشراقاً ، سؤالي لكِ من عدة فقرات


  أين أنت من المقولة "دوام الحال من المحال" ؟  
اقولها دائماً لكل شخص يائس من حياته ومن مستقبله وخاصه الشباب ولنفسى ايضاً 
"أجمل شعور قد يحصل عليه المرء هو عند قيامه 
بأمر قال عنه الناس كثيراَ أنه من رابع المستحيلات "
هل شعرت ِ ولو للحظة بذلك الشعور؟ ؟؟
اذا اجبتي بـ نعم لاتبخلي علينا بوصفه ؟
اكيد مر على مواقف كثيره واشعر فيها بفخر شديد ثم اعود واعاقب نفسى على هذا الغرور واستغفر الله واحاول ان افعل شئ اخر من دون فخر او رياء او سمعه
الحقيقه كلها مواقف لاناس كانوا فى حاجه الى وقوفى بجانبهم اما لسفر ابنائهم او لمرضهم او لعدم معرفتهم ماذا يفعلون فى امر ما (حقيقتاً لااحب ان اضيع عملى ) .
 
يقال أن "الخَيْرُ يُخَيِّر ... والشر يغَيّر" 
في حياتك هل غيرك موقف مرير الى الأبد؟ 
بالتأكيد اشخاص كنت اكن لهم كل حب واحترام بحكم قرابتهم لى ولكنى وجدت كل ماافلعه من اجلهم يذهب ادراج الرياح وكأنى لم افعل لهم شيئاً برغم انى لم اكن انتظر سوى كله شكر لااكثر فوجدت تكبر وتطاول وكأن ماكان منى امراً مفروضاً على  ولكنى أفضل الابتعاد وليس الخصام 
َ 



> الضوء الثامن والعشرون
> 
> (جرح لا يموت )
> 
> يقال : أن بعض الجروح لا تموت أبداً ...!
> فما هو جرحك الذى مازال على قيد الحياة ؟


بالتأكيد ان كان الجرح غائر فأنه يبقى ذكرى بالنفس لاتمحى بسهوله 
وبرغم الجروح التى نصادفها فى حياتنا الا اننى  ليس لدى جرح يمكن ان اقول عنه مازال على قيد الحياه 
انها كلها عقبات تمر بنا ومن ثم تنتهى مثلما ينتهى كل شئ وتظل الذكرى التى تراودنا مابين اٌن واٌخر




> همســة عتـــاب
> معرفتي بكِ لا تتعدى أشهــــر قليلة جداً ،
> إلا انك اسرتي قلوبنا بأسلوبــــك الجميل 
> وقلمك الراقي العــــذب بحميع مشاركاتك
> ولديك الآن أختى الفاضلة مساحة بيضاء 
> لكي تكتبي فيها شيئاً للعبد الفقير إلى الله
> أيمن خطاب


اخى الفاضل استاذ ايمن كما قلت معرفتنا منذ اشهر قليله وداخل هذه الصفحات البيضاء التى ننفرد بملأها دائماً بما يختلج فى صدورنا او نفرد صفحات للنصح والارشاد لانفسنا اولاً ثم لاخواننا فى المنتدى وكلنا املاً فى ان تظل لنا كلمه او نصيحه يعمل بها من بعدنا وتظل فى سجلات اعمالنا الصالحه بأذن الله .
اولا اشكرك على جهدك فى اختيارك للاسئله وان كنت اجد بعض منها غايه فى الصعوبه 
ولكن الحمد لله 
عندما وجدتك تكن حباً واحتراماً كما رأيت من خلال كلماتك عن امك او ابيك وجدت انك انسان على خلق احسن والداه تربيته فصار فخراً لهما وصار صديقاً صدوقاً لكل من عرفه ومن سوف يعرفه فالابن البار بوالديه لابد وان يكون حسن الاخلاق وبالرغم من الحزن الذى يطل من خلال خواطرك ومداخلاتك الا اننى اجد انسان طيب , على ثقافه ووعى , انسان يملك من الايمان بعض من شعبه ومنها الحياء وهى صفه كان يتصف بها حبيبنا وعظيمنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وليست عيباً يتصف به الرجال كما يظن البعض 
اخى فى الله جزاك الله خيراً وارجو والله ان اكون على مستوى طرحك للاسئله وان اكون اوضحت مابنفسى بكل صدق وصراحه 
ودائماً احترم الماضى .....واحترس من الحاضر ..... اذا اردت ان يكون لك مستقبل 
والى لقاء تقبل دائماً تمنياتى الطيبه لك ولوالديك الافاضل بارك الله فيهم

وختاماً أسأل الله لى ولكَ ولكل من يقرأ هذه الاضواء ان يرحمنا جميعا ويتغمدنا بعفوة وصفحه ومغفرته
[frame="1 80"]إلهي لا تعذبني فإني 000 مقر بالذي قد كان مني 
وما لي حيلةٌ إلا رجائي 000 وعفوك إن عفوت وحسن ظني 
وكم من زلة لي في الخطايا 000 وأنتَ عليّ ذو فضلٍ ومنِ 
اذا فكرتُ في ندمي عليها 000 عضضتُ أناملي وقرعتُ سني 
أجنّ بزهرة الدنيا جنونا 000 وأقضي العمرَ فيها بالتمني 
ولو أني صدقت الزهدَ فيها 000 قلبتُ لأهلها ظهرَ المِجنّ 
وبينَ يديّ مٌحتبسٌ طويلٌ 000 كأني قد دُعيتُ له ، كأني 
يظنُ الناسُ بي خيراً وإني 000 لشرُ الناسِ ، إن لم تعفُ عني 
[/frame]
يظل هناك ضوئين ستكون لها اجابه لاحقه بأذن الله وهوة الضوء التاسع والعشرين والثلاثون 
والى لقاء

----------


## قطـ حبر ـرات

*

أختي العزيزة " أم البنات " 

رغم قلة مشاركاتي ، وحضوري على فترات متباعدة إلى هذا المنتدى الطيّب

إلا أنك من الأسماء التي تركت في الذاكرة أثرا جميلا  !

يسرّني التعرف عليك عن قرب ، وكل الشكر للقائمين على هذه اللقاءات الأخوية

دمتم بخير

.
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أختى المؤمنة / أم البنات
سعد الكرسى بجلوسك عليه . والله يا أخت أنى أحبك فى الله فأنت أنسانة فاضلة جداً وأهنىء زوجك وبناتك بكِ . ثقافتك يا سيدتى هى أو ما استوقفنى وحيرتينى فيها !! فى الدين ثقافة عالية وفى المناقشات واعية وفى الأمور العامة قاموس وفى التاريخ متعمقة وسؤاللى هو : هل يجب أن تكون الثقافة شاملة أم تقتصر وتختص على فرع معين ؟ 
الأستاذ ايمن خطاب قام باللازم وكعادته كانت أسئلته من اجمل وأشمل ما يكون .
دمت بخير أم البنات بارك الله لكِ فيهم .

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
الغالية جدا جدا جدا .. ام البنات
حقيقي يا ام البنات حضرتك من ضمن الشخصيات اللى بعتز ان انا غرفتهم وقابلتهم هنا في المنتدى
للاسف جيت متأخرة بسبب الامتحانات والمذاكرة .. وتقريبا اى سؤال فى دماغي لقيته اتسأل
فقولت ادخل اسلم عليكي واقول لك ربنا يكون في عونك على كل الاسئلة دي ..
بجد بحبك في الله  :f:   :f: 
خالص تقديري واحترامي لحضرتك 
نشوى

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

عدنا مرة أخرى مع الاسئلة  :xmas 10: 

1- ماهو الشىء المفضل فى كل مما يلى :- 
- البلاد 
- المواد الدراسية 
- المأكولات 
- المناطق السياحية 
- الأصدقاء 
- الأخوات
- الحياة عموماً 

أذكرى أفضل شىء فى كل نقطة مما سبق ؟ 


نييجى للسؤال الثانى :-
2- هدية هتقدميها للأعضاء فى المنتدى ... أيه هى ؟ ومين اللى هتهديهم الهدية ؟ وهتهدى لكل واحد فيهم ايه ؟ >>>>> الله يكون فى عونك بقى  :xmas 4:  


السؤال الثالث :-
3- ماهى التطلعات المستقبلية التى تبغى تحقيقها أم البنات مستقبلاً ؟

4- وهل ترى ان الطريق ممهد أمامك ؟ وهل حققتى بعض الأهداف الصغرى للوصول إلى هدفك فى الحياة ؟ أشرحى بإستفاضة ؟ >>>> معاكى المايك  :xmas 21: 

5- ماهو اللون المفضل لديكى ؟ 

6- هل الصيف أفضل عند أم البنات أم الشتاء ولماذا ؟ 

7- هل تحبى الرياضة ؟ وهل تحبى مشاهدتها ؟ احكيلنا بقى عن النقطة ديه زى ما تحبى ؟

8- كلمة تحبى أن توجهيها لأعضاء محددين أيضاً ؟ من هم .. وماذى تقولى لهم ؟ 

9- عللى :  :xmas 4:  :- وجود أم البنات فى المنتدى ؟ 

10- من هو الذى عرفك على المنتدى ؟ وكيف اتيتى إليه ؟ وما سر الاستمرار فيه ؟ 

11- اعرضى علينا طريقة مثالية لتنقية القلوب بين الجميع ... لعل يستفاد منها البعض ؟ 

12- اوصفى يوم من ايامك من بداية النهار إلى أن تنامى ؟ >>> ربنا يستر على ايدك وانتى بتكتبى بقى معلش لازم نعرف ونستفاد منك بقى  :xmas 10: 

13- لو خيروكى بين ابتسامة طفل يتيم وابتسامة والدتك فأيهما تختارى ؟

14- كلمة توجيهيها للإدارة  - المشرفين - الأعضاء ؟ لكل فئة كلمة فماذا ستقولى ؟ 

15- ماهو ناديكى المفضل محلياً - عربياً - دولياً ؟ >>>> لو ما قولتيش الاهلى هزعل منك  :xmas 4: 

16- ماهى علاقتك ببناتك ؟ وهل تستخدمى السلطة فى تربيتهم ؟ أم طريقة المصداقة بينكم ؟

17- بيقولوا فى المثل ( الجار قبل الدار ) ماهى علاقتك بجيرانك ؟ >>> اوعى تكونى بتتخانقى معاهم  :xmas 10: 

18- متى تشعر أم البنات  بالفرحة ؟ 

19- متى أخر مرة بكيتى فيها ؟ واخر مرة ضحكتى فيها من قلبك ؟

20- نخلى السؤال ده المرة الجاية عشان حاسس ان ايد حضرتك مش مستحملة خلاص  >>>> الله يكون فى عونك  :xmas 22:

----------


## قلب مصر

حبيبة قلبي ام البنات
كل سنةوانتى طيبة وبخير يارب
سعيدة قوي بوجودك معانا على كرسي التعارف
وتسجيل حضور ومتابعة للقائك المميز على الكرسي
وربنا يكون في عونك  ::  الأسئلة نازلة عليكي  ايه ولا مطرة طوبه هههههههههه

كل سنةوانتى طيبة يا قمر وكل سنة وبناتك الحلوين بخير وسعادة يارب  :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

> اختى الكريمة 
> ام البنات 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> انا مش حاسال ولا اقول اى شىء 
> غير الله يكون فى عونك 
> واضح جدا محبة الجميع لك 
> واحترامهم وتقديرهم لشخصية  كريمة فاضلة 
> استطاعت ان تدخل قلوب كل الاخوه 
> ...


السلام عليكم
استاذى الفاضل واخى فى الله استاذ اسكندرانى
اشكرك جداً على هذا الاطراء 
وربنا يعينى على الاسئله ان شاء الله 
لحضرتك جزيل الشكر 
تقبل تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله يكون فى عونك يا أم البنات ... استاذ ايمن قام بالواجب وزيادة ههههههههه ربنا يتولاكى برحمته بقى 
> انا سعيد بمشاركتى فى المقابلة مع شخصية فاضلة مثلك 
> ولى عودة ان شاء الله مع الاسئلة 
> تقبلى وافر احترامى وتقديرى 
> اخو البنات هههههههه


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
ابنى اهلاوى أخو البنات 
اشكرك جداً على كلماتك بس خلى بالك انا زملكاويه 
يعنى ممكن ترجع فى كلامك عنى هههههههههه
عموما انا فى انتظار مشاركتك وشرفتنى بتواجدك فى ضيافتى على كرسى التعارف 
تقبل تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> وانا كمان والله العظيم بدعى لك من كل قلبى معلشى بقا قدرك كده 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بصى انا بحبك قوى وعشان كده هما سؤالين بس
> 
> مين اكتر عضو واكتر عضوه لما شوفتى اسمهم حستى انك مرتاحالهم
> ...


السلام عليكم 
الجميله  لمسه 
وان كمان بحبك ومرحباُ بكِ فى اى وقت 



> مين اكتر عضو واكتر عضوه لما شوفتى اسمهم حستى انك مرتاحالهم


السؤال السهل الصعب فى وقت واحد 
ياااااااه انتى اتوصيتى بيا قوى دا اصعب سؤال ممكن اجاوبه 
عموماً نا هجاوب اجابه دبلوماسيه واقول
كل من ساهم على ان اتواجد فى المنتدى بصفه دائمه 
وان ذكرت بعض منهم 
1-بحب قوى اختى الغاليه لولى 
2-ومن الأخوة استاذ حمادو بحب جداً مداخلاته ومواضيعه 

اشكرك على مرورك الطيب الجميل فى انتظارك دائماً 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى القلبيه

----------


## om elbanat

> عزيزتى\ أم البنات..
> اولا: بجد برحب بيكى جدااا على الكرسى..
> ثانيا: بجد الله يكون فى عونك من ال30 ضوء وكمان بقية الأسئلة.. الصراحة بوكى و أيمن عملوا الواجب وأكتر..
> ثالثا: ده تسجيل حضور فقط يعنى مش معايا أسئلة مع انى مهندسة كهرباء والمفروض انى أزود الكهرباء والأضواء بس قلت حرام كفاية ال34 ضوء بتاع الأعضاء اللى منهم 30 ضوء كشاف جااامد جداااا... وكمان يعتبر ده تسجيل أعجاب بشخصك المحترم اللى دايما بيسعد بموضوعاتك وردوك الجميلة.. وأن شاء الله هسعدوهتعرف على حضرتك أكتر من خلال استضافتك على الكرسى..
> تقبلى مرورى وتحياتى


السلام عليكم
الجميله سوما 
نورتى بمروك الجميل تواجدى على كرسى التعارف (الاعتراف)
شوفتى بقى ايمن وبوكى عملوا الواجب وزياده واتوصوا قوى بالاسئله 
انا خايفه النور يفصل من كثره الاحمال الزائد على الضوء هههههههههه 
اشكرك 
تقبلى ارقى تمنياتى الطيبه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> اشكرك جداً على كلماتك بس خلى بالك انا زملكاويه 
> يعنى ممكن ترجع فى كلامك عنى هههههههههه



لا ما تقلقيش كلها اسبوع بالظبط وهتتقلبى اهلاوية وانا اهو وانتى اهو بقى ههههههههههههههههههه

بس بجد مقابلة غاية فى الروعة وردود جميلة جدا 

وانا سعيد بمتابعتها 

وإن شاء الله مش هحرمك من الاسئلة اهو انا زى ابنك بقى واستحملينى هههههههههه

سؤال سريع كده جه على بالى 

لو فكرتى تعملى غدا للمنتدى وتعزمى جميع اعضائه ... هتأكليهم ايه بقى ؟  :xmas 4: 

عايزين نعرف ايه اكتر شىء انتى بتعرفى تعمليه ... يمكن ندبسك ونتغدى على حسابك بقى  :xmas 10:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اختى الحبيبة loly_h
اهلاً بيكى نورتينا واشكرك جداً على الاطراء الجميل دا 
دا كثير على قوى 
وأسأل الله ان نكون دائماً احبه فى الله 



> اختى ام البنـــــــات يشهــــد ربـــــى إنــــى احبك فى الله.


وانا ايضاً احبك فى الله 
احبك الذى احببتنى فيه يااختى الحبيبه





> ماهى اصعب ذكــــرى بقلب ام البنـــــــات؟


الذكريات الصعبه فى حياه اى انسان كثيره ولكن كلما مر موقف ومرت عليه الايام وربما السنون يخمد وينتهى المه ويعتبر ذكرى 
وكما ذكرت من قبل اصعب ذكرى يمكن ان تمر بانسان من وجهه نظرى هى موقف المرض 
شفانا الله واياكى اختى الجميله الطيبه 



> ماهى اسعد لحظات مررتِ بهــــــا؟


الحمد لله الذكريات الجميله كثيره اذا اردنا ان نسعد بها 
وكل لحظه تمر بى وانا فى امن ويسر وارى بناتى بخير هى لحظات جميله لاتنسى 




> لمن تقـــــولــــــى ....
> 
> تعقــــــــل


لكل الشباب سواء بنات اوبنين لاننى ارى انهم فى عجله من امرهم فى كل شئ 



> حمـــــــــــاك الله


اقولها لبناتى اولاً وايضاً لكل من له شفقه فى قلبى 




> اشتقت لــــك


اصدقاء قدامى فرقت بيننا السنين والمسافات




> متـــــى تقوليـــــن ...
> 
> كفـــــى ... تعديت حدودك


لكل من يتطاول على الاسلام وأقول له ايضاً ان نصر الله قريب 





> نصيحــــة تقولـــــهـــا ام البنـــــات لجميـــع البنــــات؟


لكل البنات اتعلموا مساعده ماما فى البيت علشان تبقوا ستات بيوت شاطره ههههههه
الحقيقه انا مش بحب انصح بكلام مباشر ممكن من خلال موقف 
ولكن بصفه عامه خلوا بالكم على انفسكم ودائمً لو اختلطت عليكم امر ما ارجعوا الى ماما او بابا وخدوا برأيهم لانهم اكثر ناس خايفين عليكو وعلى مصلحتكم 
وطبعاً بلاش تضحكوا على كلامى مثلما تفعل بناتى 




> اتمنى الا اكون اثقلت عليكِ بالاسئلـــــة


لا طبعاً دا انتى حبيبتى واهلا بيكى فى اى وقت واى سؤال 
واسفه جداً على التأخير انتى عارفه بقى لجنه الاوسكار عملت فينا ايه 
تقبلى ارق المنى وأجمل التحيه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
العزيزة جداً..القريبة جداً جداً.....
أم البنات..

أنا متابعة حضرتك من ساعة ما نزل الموضوع....و كل مرة أقول أسأل أحس بالذنب لأني مجربة كرسي و أوسكار سوا و آجي أقول أسأل و الكيبورد تشتغل بس قلبي ميطاوعنيش...

إلى أن حسم الصرااااااع..لصالح الكيبورد طبعاً 

و ربنا يجعل كلامي خفيف 


_بحكم عمل حضرتك كأخصائية إجتماعية...إيه أكثر الحالات الإنسانية اللي مرت بحضرتك و أثرت فعلاً على حضرتك؟؟؟...


_لو كان في ايد حضرتك تلت أمنيات...تتمنيهم إيه؟؟؟...


_أم البنات....لو طلبت من حضرتك توصفي أم البنات لما كانت قدي...تقولي عليها إيه؟؟؟؟....


_لأي مدى حضرتك ممكن تتدخلي في اختيار البنات لشريك حياتهم؟؟؟؟...و ياترى هل في بالك مواصفات معينة لشركاء حياة بناتك....


_أكتر حاجة أم البنات بتنصح بيها البنات..كخلاصة تجربة هي عاشتها و مش حبة انه البنات يكرروها...يا ترى هي إيه؟؟؟....


_سؤال استوحيته من أسئلة حضرتك ليا على الكرسي...بجد بعتبره من الأسئلة اللطيفة....

تقولي لمين الكلمات دي...

1.يا أعز و أغلى و أطيب قلب...فسر للعالم معنى الحب...

2.أمل حياتي...

3.متجربنيش...

4.كلموني تاني عنك...

5.اغضب...

6.كن صديقي....

7.روحي مرتحالك...


_امتى أم البنات خدت قرار حاسم لواحدة من البنات...و كان لأ يعني لأ..بس بنت حضرتك مكنتش مقتنعة و اقتنعت بعد كده؟؟؟..

_حضرتك من الناس اللي بيهمني رأيهم جداً جداً يا أم البنات....تنصحيني بإيه...


دي أسئلة خفيف خفيف كده..بس أنا أكيييييييييد....راجعة تاني بإذن الله....

أم البنات..حضرتك تعني لي الكثير...ربنا يخليكِ يارب....

لكِ...من أعماق القلب..
خالص الحب...

*

----------


## Amira

الأخت الفاضلة أم البنات .. منورة الكرسي  :f:  
و يا رب نكون ضيوف خفاف عليكي  :xmas 9:  

انا هسأل في الخفيف كدا  :xmas 7: . 
1-  أملئ الفراغ بما تريه مناسبا لها 
ثلاثة قواعد يجب أحترامهم ....... ، ........ ، ...... 
ثلاثة صفات جديرة بالتحلي بها...... ، ........ ، ...... 
ثلاثة شخصيات جديرة بالاعجاب ...... ، ........ ، ...... "هنا مش هانكتب اسماء أشخاص هانكتب وصفهم" 
2- أي الأسس تضعيها في حكمك علي الأخرين؟؟؟ 
3- ما هو شكل و نهج تعاملك مع الشخصيات التي تصيبك بإحباط نفسي و لكنك مجبرة للتعامل معاها ؟ 
4- كيف تقيمي مهاراتك في التواصل مع مجتمع جديد تدخلينه؟؟؟ 

حقيقي كنتي من الشخصيات الي احب اني أسألها و اتعرف عليها عن قرب من خلال الكرسي 
خالص مودتي و احترامي و تمنياتي الطيبة لكي بكل الخير 
  :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

> لا ما تقلقيش كلها اسبوع بالظبط وهتتقلبى اهلاوية وانا اهو وانتى اهو بقى ههههههههههههههههههه
> بس بجد مقابلة غاية فى الروعة وردود جميلة جدا 
> وانا سعيد بمتابعتها 
> وإن شاء الله مش هحرمك من الاسئلة اهو انا زى ابنك بقى واستحملينى هههههههههه
> سؤال سريع كده جه على بالى 
> لو فكرتى تعملى غدا للمنتدى وتعزمى جميع اعضائه ... هتأكليهم ايه بقى ؟ 
> عايزين نعرف ايه اكتر شىء انتى بتعرفى تعمليه ... يمكن ندبسك ونتغدى على حسابك بقى


السلام عليكم
اهلاً بك مره اخرى اهلاوى  طبعا دا مش ممكن انى اشجع غير الزمالك عارف انا هقول لحضرتك حاجه انا بحب الزمالك فى اى وقت فائز او مهزوم برغم تحفظى الشديد على مايحدث الان فى القلعه البيضاء والى ان يأتى اليها رجال يقومون بواجبهم ويراعوا الله فى الحفاظ على النادى وسمعته بردوووووووووووو بحب الزمالك ومش هشجع غير الزمالك بس انا مش متعصبه 
واشكرك على المتابعه 

انا طبعا مستحمله الى الان وان كنت افكر فى الاعتزال ههههههههه من هذا الكرسى  ربنا يسهل 



> سؤال سريع كده جه على بالى 
> لو فكرتى تعملى غدا للمنتدى وتعزمى جميع اعضائه ... هتأكليهم ايه بقى ؟ 
> عايزين نعرف ايه اكتر شىء انتى بتعرفى تعمليه ... يمكن ندبسك ونتغدى على حسابك بقى


بس كدا بسيطه طبعاً بما انها عزومه فلابد من الاتى :
1-احدد عدد الافراد اللى هتشرفنى بالحضور وازود عليها كام واحد زياده من عندى 
2-بالتأكيد لابد ان تكون المائده فى جميع انواع اللحوم الحمراء والبيضاء 
3-طبعاً مش هقدر اعمل كل العزومه لوحدى فلابد ان اتوسل الى عمالقه المطبخ فى المنتدى 
امثال sea horse وشاعر الرومانسيه وnour homs لتوجيهى ومساعدتى ويكون جزاهم الله خيراً 
طبعاً لابد من وجود صنف او اثنين انا اللى اعملهم علشان كل شويه اقول انا عملت دا طيب بس دقوا ههههههههه
ممكن بطاطس محشيه او بفتيك او محشى بصفه عامه  لانه من اساسيات العزائم عندى بالاضافه ما قلته 
تصدق جوعت هههههههههه 
شرفتنى بمرورك الطيب 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> مفاجأة من أجمل مايمكن يابوكاية حقيقي اختيار مميز جدا جدا جدااااااااااا جزاكِ الله خيراً على مفاجآتك الجميلة ..
> أنا جاية أصبح على الغالية أم البنات اللي مكانتها عندي اغلى من أن توصف بأي كلمة حقيقي أحبك في الله ياأم البنات ..
> بسجل إعجابي بشخصية يتميز بها التميز ولي عودة محملة بالخيرات ان شاء الله 
> خالص التقدير والاحترام ..


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
اهلا اهلا بالبنوته الرقيقه الجميله زهرااااء 
وانا ايضاً احبك فى الله ابنتى الغاليه 
ويارب دائماً مجتمعين على الخير وفى الخير 
اشكرك جدا على هذا الاطراء دا اكثر من حقى 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى واجمل التحيه 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> *الاخت الفاضلة ام البنات*
> *كنت داخل اقول كام سؤال*
> *بس ربنا يخلي لنا اخونا ايمن خطاب قام بكل الواجب و زيادة*
> *دخلت فقط كي اقول*
> *سعيد بتواجد ام البنات بين اخوانها*
> *تقديري و احترامي*
> *مودتي*


السلام عليكم
استاذى الفاضل ابن طيبه 
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم وأشكرك انك رأفت بحالى فمن فى مثل موقفى لابد ان يبحث عمن يرأف بحاله  :xmas 2:  
وطبعاً استاذ ايمن اتوصى بى قوى 
اشكرك مره اخرى وحقاً نعم الاخوان اجدهم  فى هذا المنتدى 
وان شاء الله دائماً مجتمعين على الخير وفى الخير

----------


## om elbanat

> أنا جاي بس أرحب بيكي ام البنات علي كرسي التعارف
> والحقيقة معنديش أسأله بعد كمية الأسئلة اللي شوفتها دي
> وخصوصا أسئلة أيمن خطاب
> ربنا يعينك يارب


السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك ابن البلد  
شكراً لك على مرورك الكريم 

تقبل تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> *الاخت الكريمه ام البنات*
> 
> *نورتي الكرسي*
> 
> *ونورتي المنتدى*
> 
> *هو سؤال واحد هل انتي زملكويه ولا لاقدر الله  لاقدر الله مبتشجعيش كوره خالص عشان كان نفسك تطلعي زملكويه بس الظروف مسمحتش ؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اخى فى الله وزميل المشجعين بنادى الزمالك شكراً لك على مرورك الكريم 

المنتدى منور بأصحابه وبأهم دعائمه 



> هو سؤال واحد هل انتي زملكويه ولا لاقدر الله  لاقدر الله مبتشجعيش كوره خالص عشان كان نفسك تطلعي زملكويه بس الظروف مسمحتش ؟؟؟؟؟


الحقيقه انا زملكاويه وبشده ايضاً ههههههههههههههه
ولايمكن اشجع غير الزمالك
 طيب والله يااستاذ حسام بذمتك فيه حد بيلعب كوره بجد فى البلد دى غير الزمالك والاسماعيلى ؟؟؟؟؟
الحمد لله انك مريت من اسئله استاذ ايمن هى طبعاً اسئله جميله وتثرى العقل ان يفكر ويسهب فى الكتابه بس لما هوة بس يقعد شوف انا هعمل فيه ايه 
والجيات اكثر على رأى لطيف 
شكراً لمرورك الكريم

----------


## محمود زايد

*الاخت العزيزة ام البنات 

منورة كرسى التعارف والله

الحقيقه وبدون مجامله حضرتك من العضوات اللى اضافوا كتير للمنتدى 

ورغم ان اكتشفت انك زملكاويه وبينى وبين الزملكاويه عمار دايما حتى اسالى حسام عمر هههههههههه

بس بجد لما بشوف مشاركاتك الكريمه  فى اى موضوع بكون سعيد بها جدا 

على فكرة انا اكتشفت كمان انك اخصائيه اجتماعيه زيى لان انا اخصائى اجتماعى 

يعنى طلعنا زمايل كمان وده شئ يشرفنى ويسعدنى 

وانا مافيش عندى اسئله لان شايف الاعضاء قاموا بالواجب فى طرح الاسئله فربنا يكون فى عونك بقى 

ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك دايما ان شاء الله

ومنوره ابناء مصر دايما*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت المؤمنة / أم البنات 
ارجو أن تكونى بخير وصحة . كانت لى مشاركة وسؤال بالصفحة الثانية ولكن يبدوا أننى سقطت سهواً .كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة رأس السنة الهجرية .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخت المؤمنة / أم البنات 
ارجو أن تكونى بخير وصحة . كانت لى مشاركة وسؤال بالصفحة الثانية ولكن يبدوا أننى سقطت سهواً .كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة رأس السنة الهجرية .

----------


## om elbanat

> *إيه دا؟؟؟؟؟
> دى مؤامرة مدبرة بأه
> 
> هو إيه حكاية أعضاء لجنة تحكيم الأوسكار هنا؟
> 
> طيب دلوقتى أسأل وآخد راحتى ولا أستنى يومين لغاية ما الاوسكار يخلص؟
> 
> الغالية أم البنات
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
مرحباً بك اخى فى الله حمادو 
شكراً لك على مرورك الطيب ومجاملتك الرقيقه  جزاك الله خيراً 
ودائماً ان شاء الله احبه فى الله 
اعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد 




> وبمناسبة الأوسكار لى سؤال لحضرتك ولكل أعضاء لجنة التحكيم
> 1-ممكن حضرتك توصفى لنا يومك مع قراءة وتقييم الموضوعات المرشحة للاوسكار؟
> 2-ومدى مجهودك وتعبك خصوصا مع بطئ المنتدى, وكثرة الموضوعات المرشحة؟
> 3-وياترى تقييمك للموضوعات بيكون على أى أساس؟


اولا ً عندما تم تقسيم الدفعات على مراحل وهذا يتضح للجميع من خلال الموضوع المعلن فى القاعه العامه (مسابقه اوسكار ابناء مصر 2007) مرحله اول , ثانيه , ثالثه , وهكذا يقوم استاذ اسكندرانى بأرسالها لنا تباعاً 
ثم  أقوم بوضع  كل الموضوعات عندى على صفحه وابدأ فى تسجيل اسم كل صاحب موضوع وعندما اقرأ الموضوع بأهتمام اقوم بأستخدام المعطيات المتاحه لى من قبل اللجنه وهى :
  50% المحتوى او فكرة الموضوع 
 30% التفاعل والحيوية من حيث الردود ومتابعة العضو لموضوعه والرد على المشاركات
   20 % التنسيق وعرض الالوان واللغة والخط المؤثرات الجمالية

اما بالنسبه للمعاناه الشديده التى وجدتها اثناء التقييم فالحقيقه لقد تعلمت الصبر ثم الصبر ثم الصبر تخيل عندما تنتهى من التقييم لمرحله ما ثم تقوم بتنسيق الصفحه وتكتب فيها التقييمات المطلوبه ثم تفاجأه بأن السيرفر مزدحم الان  :xmas 2: 
مش هقولك ايه اللى كنت بشعر به من غيظ شديد 
احاول مره اخرى وهكذا الى ان ياتى فرج الله ويتم ارسال الرساله




> كفاية كده بأه حاليا
> 
> لى عودة مرة أخرى إن شاء الله
> 
> بعد نتيجة الأوسكار
> 
> تحياتى أختى العزيزة


شكرا لك حمادو 
وان شاء فى انتظارك مره اخرى 
واحب اقول لك مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبروك لحصولك على اوسكار القاعه العلميه
تقبل تحياتى اخى فى الله
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> *اهلا وسهلا ام البنات على كرسى الاعتراف 
> بقيادة بوكى وام احمد
> المفروض نقدم صينه كنافة مع عصير
> مفيش عندى اسئلة كتيرة
> *


السلام عليكم
مرحبا بك اخى فى الله saladino اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
وطبعا الشكر موصول لبوكى وام احمد 
واشكرك على الكنافه والعصير اعتبرهم وصلوا بس اكيد انت بتحب الكنافه هههههههههه




> هو سؤال لقيتى نفسك فى اسرة ابناء مصر ؟


بالتاكيد هذا المنتدى لابد وان يكون محطه لالتقاء الثقافات والافكار 
الحمد لله انا لاقيه نفسى من زمان ولكن مع ابناء مصر وجدت الفكر الناضح والروح الطيبه والاخوة ومنتهى الادب والاحترام بين الاعضاء ودى ميزة تضاف الى المنتدى لتزيد من مكانته 
اشكرك مره اخرى على مرورك الكريم 
تقبل تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> الغالية جدا ....ام البنات 
> حقيقي حضرتك شخصية مميزة ..
> وقدرتى في فترة قصيرة ان تصلى الى أفكارنا وقلوبنا 
> حقيقي احبك في الله واحترمك يا ام البنات 
> 
> متابعة الاسئلة مع الاعضاء 
> ولى عودة ان شاء الله 
> تحياتى ......


السلام عليكم
الجميله الغاليه ماركو 
اشكرك جدا على مرورك ومشاركتك ويكفينى تواجدك فى صفحتى هذه 
احبك الذى احببتنى فيه ابنتى الغاليه 
ان شاء الله فى انتظارك 
تقبلى تمنياتى الطيبه
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> _سيدتي الغالية جداً أم البنات.._ 
> حقيقي بأحترم حضرتك جداً 
> و بأسعد لما بأشوف حضرتك في المنتدى.. 
> و عشان كده أنا قلت لازم آجي و اشارك في كرسي التعارف..
> بس مش هأسأل أسئلة كتير.. 
> السؤال الأول..
> "كل حامل قلم ساحر" 
> قالها توفيق الحكيم... ايه رأي حضرتك فيها؟! 
> السؤال الثاني.. 
> ...



السلام عليكم
ابنتى الغاليه ريم جهاد 
اشكرك جداً على اطراءك الجميل 
وأشكرك اكثر على تواجدك فى صفحتى تلك 
والف مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبروك جائزة قاعه حول العالم (عجائب الدنيا فى متناول يدك)




> "كل حامل قلم ساحر" 
> قالها توفيق الحكيم... ايه رأي حضرتك فيها؟!


بالتأكيد مقوله صحيحه لان من يملك موهبه الكتابه او بمعنى ادق واكثر وضوحاً يملك اللعب بالكلمات كيفما شاء وقتما شاء فلابد له اذا ان يكون ساحر لهذه الكلمات 
يطوعها كيفما يريد




> يوم حضرتك في كلمة.. هتقولي ايه؟!


الحقيقه ليس لليوم عندى نظام معتاد ربما يأتى ايام يصبح روتينياً وممل ولكن ليس بكثير نظراً لانشغالى فى امور مطالبه بأنجازها 
المهم ان اكون اكتسبت منه شئ يضاف لى وليس يضاف على 



> أسألتي كانت سهلة مش كده؟َ


اسئلتك جميله زيك 
اشكرك ياقمر وفى انتظار تواجدك الدائم معى ان شاء الله 
تقبلى تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> *
> أختي العزيزة " أم البنات " 
> رغم قلة مشاركاتي ، وحضوري على فترات متباعدة إلى هذا المنتدى الطيّب
> إلا أنك من الأسماء التي تركت في الذاكرة أثرا جميلا  !
> يسرّني التعرف عليك عن قرب ، وكل الشكر للقائمين على هذه اللقاءات الأخوية
> دمتم بخير
> *


السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك قطرات الندى واشكرك على مرورك الجميل 
جزاك الله خيراً على كلماتك الرقيقه مثلك 
وانا اتشرف بأن اتعرف على من مثلك واتمنى ان يكون تواجدك فى المنتدى ليس على فترات متباعده 
ارجو ان نلتقى بك فى مواضيع ومداخلات 
شكراً ليكى وللاخت بوكى والاخت ام احمد 
تقبلى تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="1 80"]


> أختى المؤمنة / أم البنات
> سعد الكرسى بجلوسك عليه . والله يا أخت أنى أحبك فى الله فأنت أنسانة فاضلة جداً وأهنىء زوجك وبناتك بكِ . ثقافتك يا سيدتى هى أو ما استوقفنى وحيرتينى فيها !! فى الدين ثقافة عالية وفى المناقشات واعية وفى الأمور العامة قاموس وفى التاريخ متعمقة وسؤاللى هو : هل يجب أن تكون الثقافة شاملة أم تقتصر وتختص على فرع معين ؟ 
> الأستاذ ايمن خطاب قام باللازم وكعادته كانت أسئلته من اجمل وأشمل ما يكون .
> دمت بخير أم البنات بارك الله لكِ فيهم .



السلام عليكم
استاذى الفاضل استاذ /سيد 
اولا شكراً لحضرتك على مرورك فى هذا اللقاء 
وحقيقتاً اضيف الى هم وعبئ اخر من كثره الاطراء أسأل الله العفو والعافيه 
اما مايخص ثقافتى فأنا لاادعى نهائيا ً قول اننى مثقفه فهناك فرق كبير كما تعلم سيدى بين المثقف والمتطلع 



> وسؤاللى هو : هل يجب أن تكون الثقافة شاملة أم تقتصر وتختص على فرع معين ؟


الثقافه الشامله لن نجدها كامله فى بشر سوى سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

لذا ارى من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه جدا جدا ان الانسان يجب ان يكون متطلع بصفه عامه عن كل مايدور من حوله ولكن لايدعى الثقافه فى كل الامور 
والتميزوالثقافه فى فرع واحد من الفروع أفضل مائه مره من ان اكون على هامش كل الثقافات
و ثقافه الانسان المتطلع لابد ان تكبر كلما كانت مساحه علمه اكبر 
اما ان تقتصر او تخص نوع معين فهذا يرجع الى نوع هذه الثقافه وتخصصها وعلمه فى هذا المجال 
خلاصه قولى اذا اردت ان تتقن فلابد من التخصص 

استاذى الفاضل سيد انا لم اسهو عن مداخله حضرتك ولكن نظراً لردودى فى اوقات مختلفه جعلت الردود غير مرتبه 
وهل من مثل حضرتك يسهى على مداخلته وسؤاله ؟ 
  بالتأكيد لا 
اشكرك وجزاك الله خيراً 
والى لقاء 

[/frame]

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخت الحبيبة أم البنات 
حضرت لألقي التحية والسلام فقط ولا أريد أن أثقل كاهلك بخمسين سؤال 

قرأت لك في رد سابق أنك قد تعلمت الصبر ثم الصبر وأنا أدعو لك بمزيد من الصبر لي ولك ولكل أعضاء المنتدى 
وبمناسبة الصبر لي سؤال من خمسة وعشرين سؤال في قلبي 
ما رأيك في الصبر على المكاره وهل في يوم فقدت صبرك وانفجرت صارخة ((كفاية )) لما فاض بك الكيل؟ ولو حدث هل ندمت على انفجارك؟

الأخت الحبيبة أم البنات 
موضوع جميل وردود صبورة ومعتدلة 
تحية من القلب تصل إلى القلب مباشرة بدون توقف في اشارات مرور
وكل عام وحضرتك بكل خير بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم 
> الغالية جدا جدا جدا .. ام البنات
> حقيقي يا ام البنات حضرتك من ضمن الشخصيات اللى بعتز ان انا غرفتهم وقابلتهم هنا في المنتدى
> للاسف جيت متأخرة بسبب الامتحانات والمذاكرة .. وتقريبا اى سؤال فى دماغي لقيته اتسأل
> فقولت ادخل اسلم عليكي واقول لك ربنا يكون في عونك على كل الاسئلة دي ..
> بجد بحبك في الله  
> خالص تقديري واحترامي لحضرتك 
> نشوى


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
ابنتى الغاليه ارتحال 
طبعا ولايهمك انتى تشرفينى فى اى وقت 
والمهم الامتحانات ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله انتى ومن مثلك وبناتى امين يارب 
اشكرك على هذا التعاطف وزى مابنتى بتقولى ربنا يخليكى يارب 
تصورى ياارتحال وهى بتقولى كدا بحس ان واحده شحاته قاعده على باب الجامع هههههههههههههه
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> "]عدنا مرة أخرى مع الاسئلة 
> xmas22:


 السلام عليكم
 مرحباً بك مره اخرى اهلاوى وانا تحت امر حضرتك فى الاجابه ان شاء الله 



> - ماهو الشىء المفضل فى كل مما يلى :-





> - البلاد


 اكثر بلد بحبها مكه والمدينه المنورة ويابخت اللى عايشين فيهم على طول



> - المواد الدراسية


 علم النفس 



> - المأكولات


 مفيش حاجه معينه بس اللى جاى على بالى دلوقتى المكرونه والباشاميل



> - المناطق السياحية


 نفسى قوى اروح ماليزيا 



> - الأصدقاء


 اى صديق هيكون مراٌه لى يكون المفضل عندى (ويابخت من بكانى وبكى عليا ولاضحكنى وضحك الناس  عليا )ههههههههههه



> - الأخوات


 بالتأكيد اخواتى كلهم



> - الحياة عموماً


 أفضل مافى الحياه ان ارى بناتى بصحه وعافيه 





> نييجى للسؤال الثانى :-
> 2- هدية هتقدميها للأعضاء فى المنتدى ... أيه هى ؟ ومين اللى هتهديهم الهدية ؟ وهتهدى لكل واحد فيهم ايه ؟ >>>>> الله يكون فى عونك بقى


1-احب اهدى استاذ ايمن خطاب وسام (فارس الكلمه) على حسن اختياره براعته فى التعبير والخواطر
2-واستاذ احمد (حمادو ) (وسام الرحاله )لان كل مواضيعه بشعر كأنى تركت منزلى وسافرت الي الرحله 
3-قلب مصر اهديها (وسام الحكمه )لانى اشعر بأنها تمتاز بقدر كبير جدا من الاسلوب الراقى الحكيم الغير متعنت او متعصب 
4-أوشا اهديها( وسام القياده )(مكتوب عليه سوق على مهلك سوق) ههههههههههه شوف موضوعها فى قاعه السيارات وانت تعرف ليه
5-الاستاذ سيد جعيتم اهديه وسام (الرقى والفكر الثقافه )

لسه باقى عندى اوسمه هقولها بعد شويه 
السؤال الثالث :-



> 3- ماهى التطلعات المستقبلية التى تبغى تحقيقها أم البنات مستقبلاً ؟


الحمد لله ليس لى تطلعات اسعى اليها غير الصحه والستر 
فاصل ثم نعود 
شكراً لك وان شاء الله نكمل الاجابه فى اقرب وقت 
الى لقاء

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

من الاعضاء اللى رشحتهم للجلوس على كرسى التعارف لانى بجد كان نفسى اتعرف عليهم جدا هى حضرتك

بجد من اول ما حضرتك دخلتى عجبنى جداا النيك نيم بتاعك فى المنتدى وربنا يارب يخليلك بناتك وتفرحى بيهم ان شاء الله وبعدين لما بداتى تندمجى معانا اكتر حسيت بحنية وطيبة بتشع من كل مشاركة حضرتك بتكتبيها ووالله من غير مجاملة انا سعيدة جداااااا بجلوسك على الكرسى ومعلش اعذرينى على الترحيب بوجودك ولكن حضرتك منورة 

طبعا انا مش هسال لانى لو سالت هيبقى حرام عليا ما شاء الله الاسئلة كتير ربنا يعينك ان شاء الله

بس اكيد لو جه سؤال فى بالى مش تتضايقى لو جيت سالت حضرتك عليه 

ربنا يكرمك ويجازيكِ خير ان شاء الله

----------


## om elbanat

> وان شاء الله نكمل الاجابه فى اقرب وقت


عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدنــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــا



> 4- وهل ترى ان الطريق ممهد أمامك ؟ وهل حققتى بعض الأهداف الصغرى للوصول إلى هدفك فى الحياة ؟ أشرحى بإستفاضة ؟ >>>> معاكى المايك


يظهر المايك معطل مش سامعه اى صوت  :xmas 39: 
بالتأكيد مفيش طريق ممهد لكل الناس ولكن هناك تفاوت مابين انسان واخر تتبعه بعض المساعدات بشتى انواعها ماليه عائليه ومهنيه وهكذا 
الحمد لله بالتأكيد لقيت هدفى ووصلت اليه
 مش عارفه بصراحه اشرح هههههههههه معلش سماح النوبه دى 



> 5- ماهو اللون المفضل لديكى ؟


الاخضر والازرق بكل درجاته



> 6- هل الصيف أفضل عند أم البنات أم الشتاء ولماذا ؟


بالتأكيد الصيف 
لماذا لان الصيف سهل جدا تشغل تكييف فى اى مكان انت فيه 
اما الشتاء مهما عملت مفيش فايده وبعدين التكييف تدفئه فى الشتا كارثه لاننا لسنا مؤهلين على استخدام التدفئه مثلما يوجد فى البلاد الغربيه



> 7- هل تحبى الرياضة ؟ وهل تحبى مشاهدتها ؟ احكيلنا بقى عن النقطة ديه زى ما تحبى ؟


بحب الرياضه جدا 
بحب قوى البنج بونج وتقدر تقول متمكنه من اللعبه دى 
بحب اشاهد مباريات التنس الخاصه بويمبلدون   بحبها جدا 
وفيه كمان البلياردو مش بفهم فيه حاجه بس بحب اتباع مبارياته 
والزمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالك بس هههههههههههه



> 8- كلمة تحبى أن توجهيها لأعضاء محددين أيضاً ؟ من هم .. وماذى تقولى لهم ؟


1-دكتوره نسيبه ربنايبارك فى عمرك وتحققى كل ماتتمنى بجد انتِ شخصيه جديره بالاحترام
2-شعاع من نور انسانه على خلق مثقفه تمتاز بخفه الدم بس وقت الجد احسن من كاااااااااام راجل اقولها ايضاً ربنا يبارك فى عمرك 
3-نهر الحياه الجده ياترى شعورك ايه دلوقتى مع حفيدك ربنا يعينك ويفرحك دائماً
4-اما بوكى نفسى فعلا ً اتعرف عليها عقلها وتفكيرها بيعجبونى قوى يبارك  فى عمرك يابوكى
5-بنت شهريار الشقيه صاحبه كل جديد بقولها انتى تستحقى كل احترام وتقدير بارك الله فيكِ



> - عللى :  :- وجود أم البنات فى المنتدى ؟


لانى بحبه وبحب تواجدى فيه وتواصل الاعضاء معى من خلال المواضيع والمناقشات



> - من هو الذى عرفك على المنتدى ؟ وكيف اتيتى إليه ؟ وما سر الاستمرار فيه ؟


بالصدفه كنت ابحث عن اغنيه لصديقه لى لورده اسمها أودعك بس الحقيقه مش فاكره جبتها ولا لأ وعلى فكره انا بقى لى اكثر من عام وانا بدخل المنتدى للقراءه فقط لغايه فى يوم قلت طيب مااشترك وحصل 



> 11- اعرضى علينا طريقة مثالية لتنقية القلوب بين الجميع ... لعل يستفاد منها البعض ؟


انا هقول لك طريقه من ايات القراٌن
1-ا لابد من الحكمه ونحن ننفق قال تعالى : ( ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك ولا تبسطها كل البسط فتقعد ملوما محسورا ) الإسراء 29
2-البعد عن الانانيه وحب النفس (ويؤثرون على انفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصه ) 
3-ان اكون نفسى ولا اتشبه بغيرىولااحسد احداً من الناس على ماهو فيه من رخاء ونعمه 
قال تعالى : ( وهو الذي جعلكم خلائف الأرض ورفع بعضكم فوق بعض درجات ليبلوكم في ما آتاكم ) الأنعام 165
4-عدم الخوف والجزع مما نحن فيه  , فكل شئ بمقدار ولكل منا رزقه والله هو الرحمن الرحيم العادل يعنى مش مظلومين فى حاجه 
ويقول تعالى : ( وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى أن تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم ، والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون ) سورة البقرة 216
واخيراً
قال تعالى:
( ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة ، وأولئك هم المهتدون ) سورة البقرة 155 – 157




> 13- لو خيروكى بين ابتسامة طفل يتيم وابتسامة والدتك فأيهما تختارى ؟


                                  اختــــــــــــــــــــار ابتسامه امـــــــــــــــــــــــى
فاصل ثم نواصل

----------


## om elbanat

> اختــــــــــــــــــــار ابتسامه امـــــــــــــــــــــــى


عدنا من جديد 
مرحباً بك اهلاوى 



> - كلمة توجيهيها للإدارة - المشرفين - الأعضاء ؟ لكل فئة كلمة فماذا ستقولى ؟


للاداره : ربنا يكون فى عونك مجهود كبير وربنا معاكم ان شاء الله 
(من السهل الوصول الى القمه ولكن من الصعب الحفاظ عليها ) 
وهذا ماتسعى له الاداره دائماً ويتضح لنا بارك الله فى كل فريق العمل 
المشرفين: كلمتكم امانه امام الله لاتستهينوا بها 
بارك الله فيكم اجد عمل واخلاص 
ودائماً شاركو الاعضاء مواضيعهم فهم فى حاجه الى تواجدكم 

الاعضاء:لااجد اجمل من هذا الكلام
قوله تعالى("إذ يتلقى المتلقيان عن اليمين وعن الشمال قعيد ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد" [ق:17، 18]. 
قوله تعالى : "وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون" [الانفطار:10-12].




> - ماهو ناديكى المفضل محلياً - عربياً - دولياً ؟ >>>> لو ما قولتيش الاهلى هزعل منك


النادى المفضل محلياً امممممممممممممممممم الزمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالك 
عربياً : الهلال السعودى 
دولياً : هقول منتخب : ايطاليا 
معلش مش هقول الاهلى هههههههههههههه 



> - ماهى علاقتك ببناتك ؟ وهل تستخدمى السلطة فى تربيتهم ؟ أم طريقة المصداقة بينكم ؟


علاقه صداقه برغم انه فيه اوقات بيكون نفسى امارس دور الام العنيفه جدا بس للاسف هما متعودوش على الاسلوب دا
لا استخدام السطله غالباً لانها لاتؤدى الى نتجيه مرضيه , سطلتى هى الاقناع طبعا بشوف الويل علشان اوصل بس مش بيأس 
عودتهم منذ صغرهم ان الصح لنا جميعنا ,اما الخطأ فعلى الانسان لوحده ومن هنا اوضح لهم الفرق بين الصح والغلط وهما يختاورا وعندما كنت اقول لاحد هذا يضحك ويقول لى مازلوا صغار هيفهموا ايه 
بس دى احسن حاجه والله الهادى




> بيقولوا فى المثل ( الجار قبل الدار ) ماهى علاقتك بجيرانك ؟ >>> اوعى تكونى بتتخانقى معاهم


بالتأكيد الجار قبل الدار بس هل الكلام دا ممكن نعمل بيه وسط هذا الكم الهائل من الزحام وقله المساكن  كل منا همه يلاقى شقه والسلام 
الحمد لله علاقتى بيهم طيبه 



> - متى تشعر أم البنات بالفرحة ؟


الفرحه بمفهوما الواسع مفيش فى حياتنا فرحه كدا بس فيه لحظات فرح 
بفرح لما اشوف امى وابى مبسوطين 
لما الاقى انسان محتاجنى ولقانى جنبه 
لما اكون راضيه عن نفسى ومفيش حاجه بتؤلم  ضميرى 
بفرح لحاجات كثير الحمد لله



> - متى أخر مرة بكيتى فيها ؟ واخر مرة ضحكتى فيها من قلبك ؟


لااذكر 



> نخلى السؤال ده المرة الجاية عشان حاسس ان ايد حضرتك مش مستحملة خلاص >>>> الله يكون فى عونك


بجد ربنا يخليك يارب 
شكراً لك اهلاوى على اسئلتك المتعبه هههههههههههه 
وان شاء الله مردوده ليك وانت اللى بدأت
تقبل تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> حبيبة قلبي ام البنات
> كل سنةوانتى طيبة وبخير يارب
> سعيدة قوي بوجودك معانا على كرسي التعارف
> وتسجيل حضور ومتابعة للقائك المميز على الكرسي
> وربنا يكون في عونك  الأسئلة نازلة عليكي  ايه ولا مطرة طوبه هههههههههه
> كل سنةوانتى طيبة يا قمر وكل سنة وبناتك الحلوين بخير وسعادة يارب



السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتِ بخير حبيبتى قلب مصر 
ويارب دائماً ايامك كلها أعياد
اشكرك على مرورك الطيب وان شاء الله اتمنى اكون عند حسن الظن بى 
اما الاسئله بجد انا مكنتش متوقعه كدا معلش غلطه وندمانه عليها هههههههههه يظهر انا مش بتعلم يعنى اخرج من لجنه اوسكار ادخل فى كرسى تعارف 
اشكرك على تهنئتك 
تقبلى تحياتى
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="1 80"]


> *
> العزيزة جداً..القريبة جداً جداً.....
> أم البنات..
> أنا متابعة حضرتك من ساعة ما نزل الموضوع....و كل مرة أقول أسأل أحس بالذنب لأني مجربة كرسي و أوسكار سوا و آجي أقول أسأل و الكيبورد تشتغل بس قلبي ميطاوعنيش...
> إلى أن حسم الصرااااااع..لصالح الكيبورد طبعاً 
> و ربنا يجعل كلامي خفيف 
> *



السلام عليكم
كدا بردو ياشعاع مكنش العشم امال لو مكناش زمايل لجنه واحده كنتى عملتى ايه دى اسئله بردوووو طيب  :xmas 2: 
كدا تخلى الكيبورد ينتصر عليكى ههههههههه




> _بحكم عمل حضرتك كأخصائية إجتماعية...إيه أكثر الحالات الإنسانية اللي مرت بحضرتك و أثرت فعلاً على حضرتك؟؟؟...


الحقيقه مواقف كثير قوى بس اكثر موقف مازال يؤثر فى عندما كانت هناك حاله انفصال بين زوجين ولديهما طفلين  وللاسف الاب كان يزرع الرعب والخوف من الام لدرجه ان الام جاءتى وكانت تتمنى رؤيه ولديها تخيلى ماذا حدث عندما راها ابنها الصغير من خوفه من كلام والده عنها اراد ان يلقى بنفسه من الشرفه رعباً منها ولولا ستر الله لكان الطفل مات فعلا 
والحمد لله بعد معاناه شديده جدا وتدخل العديد ممن بحق يردون ان يصلحوا تم الصلح وعادت الاسره مع بعضها والحمد لله مرت هذه الازمه على خير 




> _لو كان في ايد حضرتك تلت أمنيات...تتمنيهم إيه؟؟؟...


الاولى: لامى ان ربنا يفرح قلبها دائماً وتكون جنه الفردوس نزلها 

الثانيه :لاسرتى الصغيره اتمنى لهم الستر والصحه وربنا يحبب الايمان فى قلوبهم

الثالثه: لكل من له شفقه فى قلبى  الصحه والخير والسعاده




> _أم البنات....لو طلبت من حضرتك توصفي أم البنات لما كانت قدي...تقولي عليها إيه؟؟؟؟....


ياااااااااااااااه سؤالك دا ضحكنى جدا  .........اه منك ياساره 
انتى كدا خلتينى فى موقف صعب قوىىىىى بس هقول الحقيقه ولاشئ غيرها 
انا كنت زى مابناتى وانتى وغيركم كثير دلوقتى, كل سن وله وضعه وافكاره واللى انا بسمعه دلوقتى من بناتى كنت بقوله لامى تخيلى وساعات اقعد اضحك انهم بيقولوا نفس تفكيرى زمان 
كنت شقيه ومغروره وحاده جدا فى كلامى كفايه بقى ياساره احسن كدا انا اتفضحت ههههههههههههههههه






> _لأي مدى حضرتك ممكن تتدخلي في اختيار البنات لشريك حياتهم؟؟؟؟...و ياترى هل في بالك مواصفات معينة لشركاء حياة بناتك....


اتدخل فى حاله اذا طلب منى اوضح لهم شئ معين خاصه للقبول او الرفض وعلى فكره مفيش حد بيوافق يسمع الكلام لازم يجرب ويقول ياريتنى سمعت كلام ماما او بابا او حتى البواب ههههههههههه دا طبعا بعد الفأس ماتقع فى الراس ويتجوزا 
اكيد فى بالى انسان متدين مهذب طيب بيخاف ربنا ويراعى ربنا فى الامانه اللى اخدها منى




> _أكتر حاجة أم البنات بتنصح بيها البنات..كخلاصة تجربة هي عاشتها و مش حبة انه البنات يكرروها...يا ترى هي إيه؟؟؟....


بقول لبناتى مره وصديقاتهم اسمعوا خبره غيركم واعملوا بيها فكان الرد بسيط قوى احنا عاوزين التجربه وبعدها الخبره 
طيب مبلاش خدوا الخبره وخلاص قالوا لا اشمعنى انتم مريتم بتجارب 
طبعا اقصد فى كلامى هذا تجارب الحياه عامه وليس تجارب خاصه 
وان جيتى للحق لازم الانسان بيكتسب من الموقف الرأى اللى يخليه يمشى صح بعد كدا 
بس المهم ميقولش كنتى فى ياااااااااالا لما قلت الا    ااااااااااااه



> _سؤال استوحيته من أسئلة حضرتك ليا على الكرسي...بجد بعتبره من الأسئلة اللطيفة....
> 
> تقولي لمين الكلمات دي......


1.يا أعز و أغلى و أطيب قلب...فسر للعالم معنى الحب.
 لـ أمى 
..

2.أمل حياتي...
اكيد لابو البنات

3.متجربنيش...
لاى انسان يظن انى ممكن اتهاون فى حق الله 
4.كلموني تاني عنك...
للشباب الذى ولى ومر 

5.اغضب...
لاى انسان فاكر ان الغضب هيوصله للهدف اللى هوة عاوزة
لان الغضب مش هجيب حل ولا فائده

6.كن صديقي....
خليها كونى صديقتى لانى لااقر بوجود صداقه بين رجل وامراٌه
انسانه فيها كل الصفات اللى اتمناها اقولها ياريت تقبلينى صديقه

7. روحي مرتحالك 
لعمرى القادم من بعد سن الاربعين ههههههههههههههههه




> _امتى أم البنات خدت قرار حاسم لواحدة من البنات...و كان لأ يعني لأ..بس بنت حضرتك مكنتش مقتنعة و اقتنعت بعد كده؟؟؟..


لو انا متأكده تماما ان فيه خطر قادم وهى مش واخده بالها من كدا يبقى لا يعنى لا 
انا المطلوب منى اوجه واراقب من بعيد وليس كل وقت اتدخل لكن التدخل فى اوقات لابد فيها من وجود الام اوالاب حرصاً عليها .
والله ياساره مش فاكره حاجه معينه دلوقتى 



> _حضرتك من الناس اللي بيهمني رأيهم جداً جداً يا أم البنات....تنصحيني بإيه...


هقولك النصيحه كنصيحه مباشره ربما شباب وشابات كثير مش بيقبلوها 
بس لو هقول لك نصيحه خلى ماما صديقه لك هتكسبى كثير قوى 
لانها اكثر اانسانه فى الدنيا تتمناكى فى اسعد واحسن حال 
والحقيقه دائماً تأتى النصيحه على حسب الموقف الذى نمر به 
ونصيحه للحبيبه ساره احفظى الله يحفظك 




> دي أسئلة خفيف خفيف كده..بس أنا أكيييييييييد....راجعة تاني بإذن الله....


طيب انا راضيه ذمتك دى اسئله خفيفه دى مش هجاوب انتى احكمى بقى هههههههههههههه




> أم البنات..حضرتك تعني لي الكثير...ربنا يخليكِ يارب....
> لكِ...من أعماق القلب..
> خالص الحب...


وانتى كمان ياشعاع النور اللى ملاً المنتدى ربنا يكرمك ويفرحك ويبارك فى عمرك 
ويحقق لكِ كل ماتتمنى يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
القاكى دائماً على خير 
تقبلى احلى الامانى واجمل التحيا 
[/frame]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

- ماهو ناديكى المفضل محلياً - عربياً - دولياً ؟ >>>> لو ما قولتيش الاهلى هزعل منك  




النادى المفضل محلياً امممممممممممممممممم الزمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالك 
عربياً : الهلال السعودى 
دولياً : هقول منتخب : ايطاليا 
معلش مش هقول الاهلى هههههههههههههه 



مافيش معلش 




زعلت طبعا






































بس رضيت خلاص ههههههه


على العموم اهلى او زمالك كلها فرق مصرية وبالتوفيق للزمالك ان شاء الله للخروج من كبوته


وبيب بيب اهلى بيب بيب اهلى ههههههههههههههههههه 

هتشوفى بقى زعلى هيعمل ايه ههههههههههههه انتظرى الاسئلة  :xmas 10: 


بأمانة ردودك غاية فى الروعة وخير ممثل للأم المصرية وعجبنى جداً الجانب الدينى عندك وربنا يباركلك فى بناتك ان شاء الله ويباركلهم فيكى ويخليلك والدك ووالدتك وزوجك ان شاء الله 

وبالتوفيق لكى فى حياتك وللامام دائما 

وانتظرى حرب الاسئلة   :xmas 10:  >>>> اما غلبتك اتنين صفر مابقاش انا ههههه
ه

تقبلى وافر احترامى وتقديرى

ابنك اهلاوى شديد

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

عدنا بالأسئلة الجوهنمية المية مية  :xmas 4: 

معلش اصلى لسة شارى كيبورد وماوس جديد فلازم اجربهم هههههههههههه وديه مرحلة التليين فلازم اعرف الكفاءة بتاعتهم اد ايه وحظك كده بقى  :xmas 21: 

ندخل فى الاسئلة 


1- كيف تعرفتي على أعز صديقة لك ( الانتيم يعنى ) - طبعاً اللى مستمرة معاكى لحد الوقت الحالى -؟؟

2- عندما تضيق الحياة بأم البنات فمن هو صندوق أسرارها؟

3- صفه تعتزين بأنها من صفاتكِ...؟وصفه تودين كثيراً أن تكون من صفاتكِ وصفة تودين التخلص منها ؟

4- متى اجبتِ بنعم في حين كنت تنوين قول لا ؟

5- إذا طلب منك تغيرى اسمك في المنتدى فما هو الاسم الذي ستختارينه ؟ ولماذا؟

6- يقال ان الغرور مقبرة الثقة وعند باب الثقة يطل الغرور بوجهه.... سؤالي :كيف للمرء ان يأتى باب الثقة دون أن يصافح الغرور ؟؟

7- ماهو منظورك لحياة الشباب فى مصر الآن ؟ ( منظرك الابوى ) 

8- نصيحة تقدميها للشباب المصرى خصوصا والعربى عموماً ؟ فما هى ؟

9- تناولت الاخت شعاع من نور موضوع عن تدخل الاباء فى حياة ابنائهم فى قاعة النقاش ... فما هو تعليقك على هذا الموضوع ؟ .>>> بعد ماتخلصى المناقشة هنا خديها كوبى وبيستى على الموضوع توفيرا للوقت بس  :xmas 4:  ( ولولا انى خايف على الوقت عندك كنت جيبتلك الموضوع والردود كلها كوبى وبيستى هنا ههههههههه )

10- ما رأيك فى عصابة حمادة وتوتو ؟ وايه رأيك نعمل جو عصابات جديد فى المنتدى عن طريق مواضيع فى واحة فك التكشيرة ؟ وهل الفكرة ديه هتلاقى اقبال ؟ ام ان المجهود اللى هيبذل فيها هيضيع هباءاً بعدم وجود ردود كافية وتشجيع ؟ ( على فكرة ده سؤال بجد مش هزار ) 

11- ماهو رأيك فى كل مما يلى 

نجيب محفوظ

نجيب ساويرس 

نزار قبانى 

احمد شوقى

حافظ ابراهيم 

السادات

صدام حسين

محمد حسنى مبارك 

مصطفى العقاد

احمد رجب 

شادى محمد واينو  :xmas 4: 

جمال حمزة ووسام العابدى  :xmas 10: 

وجوزيه وكرول كمان 


12- أحكى لنا كيف ترى المستقبل ؟ من جميع النواحى ؟ >>> الله يكون فى عونك وتقدرى تكملى كتابة الاجوبة على السنة الجاية ان شاء الله  :xmas 4: 


13- ماهو منظورك الشامل ورأيك فى جميع وسائل التكنولوجيا الحديثة ؟

14- هل الجيل السابق مظلوم فى ظل الفجوة الهائلة بين التطور السريع لوسائل التكنولوجيا .. ام انه تقاعص منهم على مجاراته والكسل فى التعرف عليه والنوفور منه ؟

15- أكثر شىء يريح اعصاب ام البنات ( منظر طبيعى - البحر - السماء ) ؟

16- دعوة دعت بها ام البنات وتحققت ودعوة دعت بها وتتمنى ان تتحقق ؟ فما هما ؟ 

17- هل تعتقدى ان مصر ستحصل على كأس الامم الافريقية فى عام 2008 ومن بعدها تحصل على كاس العالم فى عام 2010 ؟ >>>> جايز  :xmas 20: 

18- الشباب اليوم فى ورطة بسبب البطالة والغلاء الذى نواجهه .. فهل إذا تقدم شخص لأحد بناتك معه الستر وحجرة فى بيت العيلة فقط هل ستوافقى عليه ؟ >>>> اشك  :xmas 4: 

19- موقف طريف جدا جدا أدى بكى الى حالى اغماء من كتر الضحك عليه - احكيلنا عنه - عشان عايزين يغمن علينا عشان نستريح شوية من تعب الحياة هعههههههههههه ؟

20- برده هنسيب السؤال ده للمرة الجاية عشان بس خايف على تعبك وكده >>>> قلبه طيب العضو ده ههههههههههه  :xmas 10: 


وشكرا على سعة صدرك ام البنات 

وربنا يوفقك دنيا واخرة ان شاء الله

تقبلى وافر احترامى وتقديرى 

اخو البنات

أهلاوى شديد

----------


## om elbanat

> الأخت الفاضلة أم البنات .. منورة الكرسي  
> و يا رب نكون ضيوف خفاف عليكي  
> 
> انا هسأل في الخفيف كدا .


السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك يااميره واشكرك على تواجدك معى وان شاء الله نجاوب على الاسئله




> - أملئ الفراغ بما تريه مناسبا لها 
> ثلاثة قواعد يجب أحترامهم ....... ، ........ ، ...... 
> ثلاثة صفات جديرة بالتحلي بها...... ، ........ ، ...... 
> ثلاثة شخصيات جديرة بالاعجاب ...... ، ........ ، ...... "هنا مش هانكتب اسماء أشخاص هانكتب وصفهم"


ثلاثه قواعد يجب احترامهم:
1-احترام الكبير وتوقيره مهما كان حتى وان كان هناك اعتراض يجب ان يكون باسلوب مهذب 
(" ليس منا من لم يرحم صغيرنا ويوقر كبيرنا ويأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر " ( رواه الترمذي ) . 
2-اتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب ولااعتمد انه طالما لايتكلم اذا اقول كما شاء وافعل كما اشاء 
3-احترامى لنفسى يجبر غيرى على احترامه لى 
ثلاثه صفات جديره بالتحلى بها :
1-الصبر 
2-التواضع
3-العفو عند المقدره
ثلاثة شخصيات جديرة بالاعجاب:
1-مثقف وليس متعجرف بعلمه
2-غنى ومتواضع 
3-حسن اللسان بشوش الوجه (من دون نفاق او مراء او مصلحه) 




> 2- أي الأسس تضعيها في حكمك علي الأخرين؟؟؟


لو انا اعرفهم اول اساس فى حكمى :
1- هو الكذب .... هل هذا الشخص كاذب ام صادق ودا طبعاً مش بيظهر بسرعه بس بعد فتره قليله جدا بتكتشفيه
2- نوع اسلوب الحوار وطريقته بمعنى فيه ناس بتكلميهم تلاقى دماغهم هوا مفيش حاجه تجمعك بيهم لافكر ولاميول ولا ثقافه ولاحتى تلاقى ارواح (بمعنى مرتاحه للانسانه دى ومن غير ليه)





> 3- ما هو شكل و نهج تعاملك مع الشخصيات التي تصيبك بإحباط نفسي و لكنك مجبرة للتعامل معاها ؟


1-التجاهل ولكن بأدب بمعنى ان كان هناك عمل ما بيننا اقوم بعملى ومن دون اى محاوله لا للكلام او مجراه للحديث او حتى الابتسام  
 ومن اكثر مايضايقنى الغباء الاجتماعى 
2-ان كان داخل محيط  الاقارب او الجيران فى حدود الادب ( وزى ماالمثل العامى بيقول صباح الخير ياجارى انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى ) 



> 4- كيف تقيمي مهاراتك في التواصل مع مجتمع جديد تدخلينه؟؟؟


اولا حتى اقيم نفسى لابد من التطور فمواكبه التطور تجعلك أفضل من غيرك، وهذا التطور ليس بتقليد اعمى او وجود ماينافى القيم الاسلاميه
ثانياُ المشاركه مع من حولى وعدم الانطواء ولو ببدايه الانصات الى من حولى ومحاوله التواصل مع احد الموضوعات المطروحه التى تناسب فهمى وتفكيرى
ثالثاً عدم فقدان الامل خاصه ان هذا المجتمع يمثل لى اهميه كبيره فمثلا زوجه حديثه الزواج وعليها ان تندمج مع اهل زوجها 
او وظيفه جديده 
او وجودك فى مجتمع تنميه او جمعيات 
 فلو قطعت الامل في محاولة التواصل لن يكون هناك اى نجاح فى اى من هذه العلاقات



> حقيقي كنتي من الشخصيات الي احب اني أسألها و اتعرف عليها عن قرب من خلال الكرسي 
> خالص مودتي و احترامي و تمنياتي الطيبة لكي بكل الخير


لكِ كل التحيه والتقدير على اسئلتك العميقه والرائعه 
ويارب اكون وفقت فى اجابتى 
أشعر وانا اجاوب على اسئلتك تلك اننى رجعت الى خمس وعشرون عاما للوراء ودخلت الى احدى لجان الامتحان ههههههههههه
بارك الله فيكِ 
تقبلى ارق الامانى واجمل التحيا

----------


## om elbanat

> *الاخت العزيزة ام البنات 
> منورة كرسى التعارف والله
> الحقيقه وبدون مجامله حضرتك من العضوات اللى اضافوا كتير للمنتدى 
> ورغم ان اكتشفت انك زملكاويه وبينى وبين الزملكاويه عمار دايما حتى اسالى حسام عمر هههههههههه
> بس بجد لما بشوف مشاركاتك الكريمه  فى اى موضوع بكون سعيد بها جدا 
> على فكرة انا اكتشفت كمان انك اخصائيه اجتماعيه زيى لان انا اخصائى اجتماعى 
> يعنى طلعنا زمايل كمان وده شئ يشرفنى ويسعدنى 
> وانا مافيش عندى اسئله لان شايف الاعضاء قاموا بالواجب فى طرح الاسئله فربنا يكون فى عونك بقى 
> ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك دايما ان شاء الله
> ومنوره ابناء مصر دايما*


السلام عليكم
اخى فى الله استاذ محمود 
اشكرك على مرورك الطيب الكريم برغم اختلاف اهواء التشجيع الكروى 
وبما ان حضرتك اخصائى اجتماعى طيب يالا نفتح قاعه للحالات النفسيه والمشاكل هههههههههه ايه رأي حضرتك ؟
اشكرك مره اخرى 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> الأخت المؤمنة / أم البنات 
> ارجو أن تكونى بخير وصحة . كانت لى مشاركة وسؤال بالصفحة الثانية ولكن يبدوا أننى سقطت سهواً .كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة رأس السنة الهجرية .


السلام عليكم
استاذى الفاضل/ سيد جعيتم
اشكر حضرتك جدا على الاهتمام والتنبيه 
ولكنى والله ماغفلت عن مشاركتك ولكن ترتيب الرد على المداخلات هو الذى احدث تداخل بين الردود والمشاركات الخاصه بالاعضاء
لحضرتك كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 

اختي العزيزة ام البنات .. 
كل عام وحضرتك بخير .. وربنا يعيده علينا وعليكِ بكل خير .. وصحة وعافية .

شخصيتك المتواضعة على الرغم من ثقافتك العالية .. جذبتني من اول رد لكِ.
سعيدة جدا بالتعارف عليكِ... فعلا شخصية مميزة  ::h:: 
و ماشاء الله عندك ميزة جميلة جدا .. وهي سهولة توصيل  الهدف او ما تريدي الى القارئ .. نادرا ما الاقي ناس يتمتعو بالصفة دي .. 



ربنا يديم عليكِ كل الصفات الطيبة .. ويبعد عنك كل مكروه وعن بناتك كمان . :f: 

سعيدة بهذا اللقاء .. واريد العودة .. لذلك سأحاول تجاهل الضمير واعود مرة اخرى  ..  :xmas 9: 
فصة سعيدة 
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخت الحبيبة أم البنات 
> حضرت لألقي التحية والسلام فقط ولا أريد أن أثقل كاهلك بخمسين سؤال 
> قرأت لك في رد سابق أنك قد تعلمت الصبر ثم الصبر وأنا أدعو لك بمزيد من الصبر لي ولك ولكل أعضاء المنتدى


السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك اختى فى الله الحبيبه اوشا
اشكرك جدا على تكرمك بالعطف على مما انا فيه 
من أجمل النعم التى لايشعر بها المسلم هى الصبر لان الحياه بصفه عامه ليست كلها جميله او مريحه او حتى تأتى لنا بكل مانريده ان وجدنا هذا فقدنا ذاك وان فرحنا بهذا حزنا على ذاك وهكذا , لذا فالصبر نعمه لايعرفها الامن درب قلبه عليها وسلم امره لخالقه
عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ما من مسلم تصيبه مصيبة، فيقول ما أمره الله به: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي، وأخلف لي خيراً منها، إلا أخلف الله خيراً منها."



> وبمناسبة الصبر لي سؤال من خمسة وعشرين سؤال في قلبي 
> ما رأيك في الصبر على المكاره


ياه خمسه وعشرين سؤال مكنا كويسين ههههههههههه عموما اتفضلى وأسألى ماتريدى انا هنا للرد على الاسئله 
الصبر على المكاره اصعب انواع الصبر هتسألى وتقولى هو الصبر عندك انواع هقولك طبعاً الصبر انواع 
بس دا مش كلامى دا كلام اهل العلم 
قالوا ان الصبر ثلاثه انواع 
1-صبر على طاعة الله،
 2-وصبر عن معصية الله، 
3-وصبر على أقدار الله
اما رأى فى الصبر على المكاره ,وهو (الصبر على أقدار الله) لااجد اجمل ولاحلى من هذه الايه ترد على سؤالك 
قال الله تعالى:  وَلَنَبلُوَنّكُم بِشَىءٍ مِنَ الخَوفِ وَالجُوعِ وَنَقصٍ مِنَ الأموَالِ وَالأَنفُسِ وَالثّمَراتِ وَبَشِرِ الصّابِرينَ الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون 
(البقرة)
وعلى فكره الصبر فى اول نزول الصدمه عند البلاء اللهم ارحمنا يارحمن الدنيا والاخره ورحيمهما
ولاتحملنا مالاطاقه لنا به , هنا يأتى الثواب والأجر العظيم والصدمه والبلاء ليس بالموت فقط 



> وهل في يوم فقدت صبرك وانفجرت صارخة ((كفاية )) لما فاض بك الكيل؟


الحقيقه مكنتش فقدت صبرى لكنى تعمدت ان اظهر ذلك 
لان للاسف كلما عرف عن انسان ما انه صبور يجد من يثقل كاهله بأكثر مما لا يطاق 
وان كان فاض بى الكيل افضل عدم الكلام نهائياً حتى اهداً
والزمن والايام بيعلموا الكثير والكثير 
وبصفه عامه عندما نقرأ هذه الايه الكريمه 
(يَا ‏اَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاَةِ إِنَّ اللهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ) (البقرة:153) تعلمنا هذه الحقيقة.اننا نقرأ فقط ولانتعلم مما نقرأه 
فكيف يقال لى ان الله معى اذا صبرت ولاأصبر ؟ 
وحالياً يمكن ان يقال عن الانسان الصبور انه بارد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟‏ 




> ولو حدث هل ندمت على انفجارك؟


 بالتأكيد حينها سيكون الندم اشد واصعب من الصبر نفسه 
ولان دائماً الانسان يتعلم من اخطائه السابقه فان مايقوله  فى ساعه الغضب  يظل دائماً يلام عليه ويعاتب على ماقاله من اٌن لاخر 
والحقيقه ما يقال فى ساعه الغضب من الممكن ان يكون صحيح لان الانسان يقول كل مابداخله دون ان يشعر ههههههههههه ومن هنا يأتى الندم 



> الأخت الحبيبة أم البنات 
> موضوع جميل وردود صبورة ومعتدلة 
> تحية من القلب تصل إلى القلب مباشرة بدون توقف في اشارات مرور
> وكل عام وحضرتك بكل خير بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد


الحمد لله الذى اعطانى من النعم مالاتعد او تحصى 
ولكن لى كلمه  ليس معنى ان نقول اننا نتحمل ونصبر ان نفترض قدرتنا على ذلك فأيضاً الصبر نعمه يمن بها الله على من يشاء من عباده
فأنا لاأقوم هنا بالتفاخر او التباهى او حتى القدره المطلقه على التحمل والصبر من دون ان يكون الله معينى على ذلك والقادر عليه  فقط هوالله وليس سواه من يعطى لى القدره على كل شئ واى شئ ولست انا الضعيف الذليل التى تقف وتتباهى بالقدره على الصبر من دون ان أسأل الله بها وأدعوة ليلاً ونهاراً ان ينعم على بنعمه التى لاتعد ولاتحصى ومنها الصبر 
 ودائماً نردد هذه الايه الكريمه(لايكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها لها ماكسبت وعليها مااكتسبت
ربنــا لاتؤخــذنـا إن نسـينـا أو أخطأنـا
ربنـا ولاتحـمل علينا اصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا 
ربنا ولا تُحملنا مالا طاقه لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين ))

حقيقه لكِ فى قلبى محبه فى الله ارجو ان تظل دائماً بيننا فمااجمل الحب فى الله من غير اى تكون بيننا اى مصالح او اغراض الا ان نكون احبه لوجه الكريم 
وحضرتك واسرتك بكل خير وصحه وسعاده 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه

----------


## الشيمـــاء

اختي و استاذتي و حبيبتي الغالية / ام البنات
غبت عن المنتدي كام يوم اجي الاقيهم عملوها و قعدوكي علي الكرسي و يا عالم عملوا فيكي ايه كمان.
انا اسمتعت جدا بالاسئلة و استمتعت اكتر بالردود التي تنم عن شخصية رائعة , ملتزمة و ودودة الي اقصي درجة. احببتها منذ اول يوم قرات اسمها لانها فخورة بانها ام البنات في مجتمع ما زال تعلق به اثار الفكر الذكوري المتخلف و اتمني ان تجدي في بناتك كل ما تحلمين به و ان يكن قرة عين لكي في الدنيا و الاخرة.
قبل مسألك عاوزة اشكرك علي المجهود الرائع اللي بذلتيه في الاوسكار . جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.
السؤال جاي اهو ...
ام البنات يا تري هل حضرتك من الامهات التي تفضل ان ترتدي بناتها الحجاب حينما يرغبون ذلك ام انك تفضلين ان يرتضوه في الوقت الذي يلزمه شرعا ارتداء الحجاب؟؟

علي فكرة انا كمان بنت وحيدة علي 4 بنات ههه
تقبلي ودي و محبتي و احترامي الدائمين

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> عدنا بالأسئلة الجوهنمية المية مية 
> 
> معلش اصلى لسة شارى كيبورد وماوس جديد فلازم اجربهم هههههههههههه وديه مرحلة التليين فلازم اعرف الكفاءة بتاعتهم اد ايه وحظك كده بقى 
> 
> ندخل فى الاسئلة 
> 
> 
> 1- كيف تعرفتي على أعز صديقة لك ( الانتيم يعنى ) - طبعاً اللى مستمرة معاكى لحد الوقت الحالى -؟؟
> 
> ...


معلش يا ام البنات اسمحيلي انا بقي ارد عليه
اهلاوي شديد .. انظر الكتاب المدرسي صفحة 1545154 بعد المليون

----------


## om elbanat

> من الاعضاء اللى رشحتهم للجلوس على كرسى التعارف لانى بجد كان نفسى اتعرف عليهم جدا هى حضرتك
> بجد من اول ما حضرتك دخلتى عجبنى جداا النيك نيم بتاعك فى المنتدى وربنا يارب يخليلك بناتك وتفرحى بيهم ان شاء الله وبعدين لما بداتى تندمجى معانا اكتر حسيت بحنية وطيبة بتشع من كل مشاركة حضرتك بتكتبيها ووالله من غير مجاملة انا سعيدة جداااااا بجلوسك على الكرسى ومعلش اعذرينى على الترحيب بوجودك ولكن حضرتك منورة 
> طبعا انا مش هسال لانى لو سالت هيبقى حرام عليا ما شاء الله الاسئلة كتير ربنا يعينك ان شاء الله
> بس اكيد لو جه سؤال فى بالى مش تتضايقى لو جيت سالت حضرتك عليه 
> ربنا يكرمك ويجازيكِ خير ان شاء الله




السلام عليكم
الاخت الغاليه جدا على قلبى الدكتوره نسيبه 
ربما اننا لم نتعرف على بعض الا من خلال المشاركات والمواضيع ولكنى اجد اننى قد رسمت لك صوره بداخلى اجدك فيها انسانه والله وبكل صدق على خلق وأدب وخجل وتواضع جميلين 
واتمنى بحق ان نكون احبه فى الله 
من اجمل المواضيع  التى لفتت انتباهى لحضرتك كان موضوع صحابيات منسيات الله على موضوعك هذا اتمنى ان تكملى فيه 
وعندما وجدتك من اول المرشحين لى فرحت لانها منك  ...من عقل وقلب اجده ملئ بكل المعانى الانسانيه الجميله
بارك الله فيكِ وادخل على قلبك السرور والفرح وجعل كل ايامك خير وسعاده وهنا 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه 
واتمنى دائماً ان نلتقى على خير

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> معلش يا ام البنات اسمحيلي انا بقي ارد عليه
> اهلاوي شديد .. انظر الكتاب المدرسي صفحة 1545154 بعد المليون


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ام الشهيد لا اعلم لماذا ارى لهجة استهزأ فى تعليقك هذا !!!

ومن الذى أعطى لكِ الحق بكتابة هذا الرد !!!

أختى الكريمة أنا كنت اقصد بأسلتى هو إضفاء جو مبهج فى المقابلة وليس العكس !!

ولا أقبل الإستهزأ بما أكتب او أقول إلا اذا كان على اساس موضوعى !

بالفعل تعليقك هذا زعلنى كثيراً !!

على العموم أنا متأسف للجميع إن كانت اسئلتى كانت ليست على القدر الذى يبغاه البعض !!

ومـتاسف ليكى والدتى العزيزة أم البنات إن كنت قد ضايقتك بأسلتى .. فأنتى مثل والدتى التى أكن لها كل الاحترام والتقدير ...

وأرجو من مشرف القسم حذف جميع اسئلتى ومشاركتى على الموضوع إن كانت ضايقت البعض .. وحذف ذلك التعليق حتى تكون المقابلة كما هى لا يعكر صفوها شىء ...

وكنت أرجو أن ألقى الإحترام الكافى لا الإستهزأ بتعليقاتى !!

على العموم أنا متأسف للجميع على اى شىء بدر منى بدون قصد .. وأرجو لكم الموفقية جميعاً 

والله يوفقك أم البنات لما يحب ويرضى الله ...

أخوكم أهلاوى شديد

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

منورة الموضوع أم البنات
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة
أنا بس مش عايز أثقل عليكي بالأسئلة

----------


## الشيمـــاء

الاخ الفاضل / اهلاوي شديد
عذرا اولا لاني لم اري مشاركتك الا الان , ثانيا عذرا لمداخلتي التي لم اقصد بها اي اسهزاء علي الاطلاق و انما هو نوع من الدعابة معك و امع اختي الحبيبة ام البنات و هذا لا يعني انني استهزأ بأسلتك كما تقول او انني ادعوا ام البنات علي عدم الرد عليها و انها غير جديرة بالرد و غالبا في موضوع كرسي التعارف غالبا ما ترد فكاهات و دعابات حول الاسئلة و خاصة الكثيرة منها و لا ادري لماذا اخذت دعابتي معك علي هذا المحمل.
علي اي حال من حقك اخي الفاضل ان احذف دعابتي معك طالما تراها استهزاءا , و اعتقد ان الموضوع لا يستدعي ابدا حذف اسلئتك لان ام البنات لم تبدي منها ضيقا او ضجرا , و لاني تاكدت انه غير مسموح لي بالتعديل الان فاطلب من اخواتي مشرفات  الساحة حذف المشاركة و ارجوا قبول اعتذاري للمرة الثانية و اعتذر ايضا لاستاذتي ام البنات ان كنت تسببت في مشكلة في موضوعها و اؤكد ثانية انني ابدا لم اقصد الاستهزاء لاي احد و هذه ليست اخلاقي.
خالص اسفي و اعتذاري
تقبل تحيتي

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ايه يا جماعة الخير فيه ايه مالكم بس  :: 

اهلاوي شديد أكيد أم الشهيد مش ممكن تكون تقصد إستهزاء ديه مش طريقتنا هنا و الا بنتبعها مع بعض

و مافيش داعي يا جماعة ناخد الأمور بحساسية عالية كده 

و يلا  نسيب بقي أم اللبنات ترد علي ما شاء الله الأسئلة اللي نازلة عليها علشان خلاص الكرسي مدناه اسبوع

و يا حرام مش لاحقة كمان ...كان الله في العون أم البنات

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

اهلاوي وشيماء قلبتم الموضوع دراما وده كلام فاضي ميستاهلش زعل 
علي العموم طالما وجدت حسن النية فميبقاش فيه مجال لأي زعل
 :xmas 7:  يالله يا جماعة كل واحد يشوف حاله  :xmas 7: 
أم البنات ايه أحلي ميزة شايفاها فيكي وايه أسوأ عيب؟  :xmas 21:

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم
ازيك يا بوكي .. ازيك يا رامي
كل سنة و انتم جميعا طيبين و بخير و المنتدي كله و كل امة الاسلام.
مش عارفة ليه اخويا اهلاوي زعل من مداعبتي, انا مش متعودة اهزر مع اي حد بس يمكن عشان انا اهلاوية زية و اعتبرته زي اخويا الصغير . علي العمموم حصل خير و اتمني انه يقبل اعتذاري.
اشكركم لمداخلتكم في المشكلة و ان شاء الله مفيش دراما و لا حاجة بس في قناة جديدة اسمها بانوراما دراما.

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> مش عارفة ليه اخويا اهلاوي زعل من مداعبتي, انا مش متعودة اهزر مع اي حد بس يمكن عشان انا اهلاوية زية و اعتبرته زي اخويا الصغير


أختى الفاضلة أم الشهيد أسف إن كان وصل لى شعور خاطىء أنتى لا تقصديه .. ولكن للأسف يمكن ان يصل التعليق بشعور سلبى للطرف الأخر .. على العموم حصل خير واعتذر منكى ومن الاستاذة ام البنات والاستاذة بوكى بوكى والاخ رامى ومعلش يا جماعة أنا كنت متضايق فى وقتها شوية ولما شوفت التعليق إتهيألى أنه استهزأ ...

أنا متأسف مرة تانية وارجو أن تتقبلوا جميعا العذر 

وربنا يديم المحبة بين الجميع هنا

أخوكم أهلاوى شديد

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]    أختى الرقيقة الغالية

                                أم البنــــــات



                    أختى كم كانت سعادتى بوجودى هنا بين تلك القافلة

               المحملة بأسمى آيات الحب والود والأحترام من كل العضوات

          والأعضاء لشخص حضرتك الكريم وانتِ تستحقى غاليتى كل الحب والامتنان

              وأشعر ان بيننا هناك خيط يربطنى بكل ما يخطه يراعك ويجعلنى أعرفك

          أكثر وأكثر وخصوصا كم الأستمتاع التى وجدته هنا بين سطور ردودك

         وانا متابعة للموضوع من أولى خطواته وأحببت الا ارهق كاهلك بالأسئلة

       والكل هنا قام بالواجب خصوصا أخى ايمن خطاب كان الله بعونك

        ولكن اسمحى لى غاليتى ان أدون هنا شكر وتحية لحرفك البهى وثقافتك الراقية

      وهى ليست ثقافة ثرثرة ولى أستفسار فقط وليس بسؤال ..............

      بعد ما لمست كم ثقافتك وروعة كلماتك عندما تناقشين وتردين لما لا تطلقى

       لقلمك العنان ليسبح بنا بين سماء الإبداع وملامسة الحس وعناق الكلمات

         وتسجلين خواطرك غاليتى  وساكون من أول القارئات والمتابعات !!!!!!

              ودمتى لى بكل خير وسعادة حبيبتى




                         مع بالغ تحيتــــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## om elbanat

> - ماهو ناديكى المفضل محلياً - عربياً - دولياً ؟ >>>> لو ما قولتيش الاهلى هزعل منك  
> النادى المفضل محلياً امممممممممممممممممم الزمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالك 
> عربياً : الهلال السعودى 
> دولياً : هقول منتخب : ايطاليا 
> معلش مش هقول الاهلى هههههههههههههه 
> مافيش معلش 
> زعلت طبعا
> بس رضيت خلاص ههههههه
> على العموم اهلى او زمالك كلها فرق مصرية وبالتوفيق للزمالك ان شاء الله للخروج من كبوته
> ...



السلام عليكم
الابن العزيز اهلاوى
اولا اشكرك على متابعه مداخلتك 
وبعدين انا عاوزة اقولك حاجه لا الزمالك ولا الاهلى هينفعونا فى حاجه بمعنى 
تخيل كدا واحد من حبه الشديد لنادى منهم مات فجاءه اثر اتفاع ضغط الدم لانفعاله تفتكر كدا النادى دا هيعمل له حاجه 
بس اللى نابه من التشجيع المتعصب دا ان مثلا لو متزوج دمر حال اسرته ولو لسه قهر قلب امه وابيه عليه 
انا عاوزة اقول لازم يكون عندنا موضوعيه فى اى شئ وعندنا استعداد انى اسمع راى غيرى واشجع مع غيرى طالما اننا جميعا اخوة ويمكن كمان فى البيت الواحد فيه اخ اهلاوى والثانى زملكاوى 
ثم الاهم انا حاسه ان التشجيع الايام دى اخد طابع الشراسه والضرب واشياء اخرى 
ومازالت اعتقد انها كلها  بفعل فاعل   لاخراج الناس من مشاكلهم اليوميه ومعاناتهم ولكن باسلوب ذكى من خلال الكورة وسنينها 
عموما حصل خير واتمنى انك متكنش زعلان 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم 
> اختي العزيزة ام البنات .. 
> كل عام وحضرتك بخير .. وربنا يعيده علينا وعليكِ بكل خير .. وصحة وعافية .
> شخصيتك المتواضعة على الرغم من ثقافتك العالية .. جذبتني من اول رد لكِ.
> سعيدة جدا بالتعارف عليكِ... فعلا شخصية مميزة 
> و ماشاء الله عندك ميزة جميلة جدا .. وهي سهولة توصيل  الهدف او ما تريدي الى القارئ .. نادرا ما الاقي ناس يتمتعو بالصفة دي .. 
> 
> ربنا يديم عليكِ كل الصفات الطيبة .. ويبعد عنك كل مكروه وعن بناتك كمان .
> سعيدة بهذا اللقاء .. واريد العودة .. لذلك سأحاول تجاهل الضمير واعود مرة اخرى  .. 
> ...


السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك ايمى نورتى تواجدى على الكرسى 
واشكرك جدا على ذوقك وكلماتك الجميله المهذبه بارك الله فيكِ 
والحمد لله انه اصبح لى صديقات من خلال المنتدى اعتز بيهم
ومعلش انا قرأت ان ايميلك اتسرق حصل خير بس بعد كدا اعملى باص وورد جامد ههههههههه علشان محدش يسرقه 
والله انا شايفه حكايه سرقه الايميلات دى هيافه ودماغ فاضيه ربنا يهديهم
فى انتظار تواجدك المشرق دائماً
تقبلى تحياتى
 والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> عدنا بالأسئلة الجوهنمية المية مية 
> 
> معلش اصلى لسة شارى كيبورد وماوس جديد فلازم اجربهم هههههههههههه وديه مرحلة التليين فلازم اعرف الكفاءة بتاعتهم اد ايه وحظك كده بقى 
> 
> ندخل فى الاسئلة 
> 
> 
> 1- كيف تعرفتي على أعز صديقة لك ( الانتيم يعنى ) - طبعاً اللى مستمرة معاكى لحد الوقت الحالى -؟؟
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
بصراحه مش عارفه اقول ايه كل دى اسئله عموما اسمح لى هبقى ارد على اسئله معينه منها ان شاء الله بس مش دلوقتى فاصل ثم نواصل 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> معلش يا ام البنات اسمحيلي انا بقي ارد عليه
> اهلاوي شديد .. انظر الكتاب المدرسي صفحة 1545154 بعد المليون


السلام عليكم
اشكرك ياام الشهيد على تعاطفك معايا 
ربنا يبارك فى عمرك 
عارفه هوة بس اهلاوى حب ينتقم منى فقعد يفكر يقولى اسئله ثانويه عامه من اى سنه دراسيه فاتت هههههههههههههه
انا ممكن اجاوب والله عليها بس للاسف الوقت لانى طولت قوى على الكرسى دا 
عموما هجاوب على اسئله معينه ممكن احسن انها مفيده 
اشكرك مره اخرى

----------


## om elbanat

> اختي و استاذتي و حبيبتي الغالية / ام البنات
> غبت عن المنتدي كام يوم اجي الاقيهم عملوها و قعدوكي علي الكرسي و يا عالم عملوا فيكي ايه كمان.
> انا اسمتعت جدا بالاسئلة و استمتعت اكتر بالردود التي تنم عن شخصية رائعة , ملتزمة و ودودة الي اقصي درجة. احببتها منذ اول يوم قرات اسمها لانها فخورة بانها ام البنات في مجتمع ما زال تعلق به اثار الفكر الذكوري المتخلف و اتمني ان تجدي في بناتك كل ما تحلمين به و ان يكن قرة عين لكي في الدنيا و الاخرة.
> قبل مسألك عاوزة اشكرك علي المجهود الرائع اللي بذلتيه في الاوسكار . جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.
> السؤال جاي اهو ...
> ام البنات يا تري هل حضرتك من الامهات التي تفضل ان ترتدي بناتها الحجاب حينما يرغبون ذلك ام انك تفضلين ان يرتضوه في الوقت الذي يلزمه شرعا ارتداء الحجاب؟؟
> 
> علي فكرة انا كمان بنت وحيدة علي 4 بنات ههه
> تقبلي ودي و محبتي و احترامي الدائمين


السلام عليكم
الحبيبه والغاليه جدا ام الشهيد 
بجد انا مش عارفه ارد على كلماتك الرقيقه دى بايه 
وبعدين استاذه مره واحده دا شرف اتمنى اكون فى حجمه بحق 
والحمد لله ان الاسئله واجابتها اعجبوكى 
وحضرتك ايضا من اوائل الناس اللى لفت نظرى جدا لاسمهم ولمواضيعهم الجميله المفيده
اما فيما يخص اننى لقبت نفسى بأم البنات فلم يكن ولن يخطر ببالى يوماً بأن اشعر بالانتقاص او المهانه او اننى اقل من غيرى لانجابى بنتين جميلتين من الله على بهما فكم غيرى كثير يتمنى ويشتاق لان تكون اماً مهما كان نوع المولود
انا معك ان زهو انجاب البنين والافتخار بهم مازال موجود ولكنى والله وكل المحيطين بى لم يخطر ببالنا هذا 
واهما الرضا بما قسمه الله لى 
وان كان المجال يسمح لى لحكيت لك قصص من واقع الحياه تدمى لها القلوب والعيون ممن لم يرضون بما قسمه الله واصروا على انجاب الولد 
وان شاء الله ربنا ينعم على الجميع بالذريه الصالحه سواء بنات او بنين ولكن لن يكون هناك ارق ولااحن من قلب الينت على امها وابيها 
وكما قال رسول الله فى حديث عن ابن عباس( البركة في البنات هن المحملات عند النعمة والمنعيات عند المصيبة والممرضات عند الشدة تقلهن على الأرض ورزقهن على الله) 
وأسأل مجرب 
اما الاوسكار فيعلم الله كما تعبنا يكفى ان نقرأ كل المواضيع ولابد ان نرد عليها ونقييمها كما هو المتفق فى المسابقه والحمد لله المسابقه انتهت على خير 




> السؤال جاي اهو ...
> ام البنات يا تري هل حضرتك من الامهات التي تفضل ان ترتدي بناتها الحجاب حينما يرغبون ذلك ام انك تفضلين ان يرتضوه في الوقت الذي يلزمه شرعا ارتداء الحجاب؟؟


انا بصفه عامه لااجبر احد من البنات على شئ حتى وان كان فرض ولكن بذكاء شديد احببهم فى هذا الشئ 
لان حب الفرض افضل بكثير من الالتزام به كفرض ومع العلم ان ارتداء الحجاب لابد وان يكون رضا وبالرغم من كونه فريضه الا انها لابد وان تكون فريضه محببه الى النفس نقبل عليها بكل رضا والتزام وطاعه واصرار عليها والحمد لله البنات ارتدوا الحجاب وبدون ادنى ضغط عليهم او محاولات 
بنت وحيده بردووووووووو ههههههههههههههههه
 شكراً لتواجدك 
والى لقاء

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حبيبتي الغالية ...

أم البنات 

أنا رجعت لك مرة أخرى بس لاتقلقي ماحأثقّل عليكِ ..
هو في الحقيقة جئت لأعبّر لكِ عن مدى تقديري وإحترامي لشخصك المحب والمحبّب ..

لكـــــــــــــــــن نسأل كم سؤال في السريع مو مشكلة_فاكرة ياأم البنات يوم ماعصرتيني عالكرسي  :: _ بس عن جد كانوا من أجمل الاسئلة وقتها ..المهم ..

1-في زمننا هذا ياأم البنات الشخصيات السياسية _معظمها_أصبحت لاتُرى إلا وتلعن وينزل عليها وابل من الدعوات بأن "الله يهدها" وهذا طبعاً "بما عملته أيديهم" ..مَن الشخصية التي ترى أم البنات شيء جميل ,واقعي ومهم في تفكيرها على الصعيد السياسي في العالم مش دولة معينة ؟؟

2-عندما يضحي شخص بأمور كثيرة يحبها ويدوس على أشياء كثيرة تخصه رغم قيمتها الثمينة عنده ويحاول أن يخبأ نقاط جميلة فيه فقط من أجل أن لايبان ضعفه أمام أحد  ..كيف تراه أم البنات ؟؟

3- وأخيراً حتى لاأطيل عليكِ ..ماذا تنتظر أم البنات لهذه اللحظة ؟؟



الحقيقة إستمتعت جداً وأنا أمتِّع ناظريَّ ببريق كلماتك وسعيدة جداً بجلوسك على الكرسي ..
أتمنى أن يكون مروري محبّبا والاسئلة مو غلسة  :xmas 4: ..
خالص ودي وإحترامي لكِ غاليتي ..أدامكِ الله وأسعدكِ بالبنات ..

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا أم البنات كان الله في عونك ربنا يحبب فيكي خلقه 

بس معلش بقي يا قمر الوقت بيجري بسرعة و لو اننا مشبعناش منك لسه

يلا بقي كملي بسرعة ردود علشان من بكرة ان شاء الله هيبدأ العضو الجديد

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## مارب

مسا الخير أم البنات
هي أول مشاركة ليه  خارج أسوار المطبخ والأكلات السورية
سؤالي :-ما رأيك بالسوريين وطباعهم؟
-هل عندك معلومات عن مدينة حمص السورية؟
-ما الأكلات السورية التي تحبينها وطبختها؟
مبسوطة بالمشاركة معاكم

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ايه يا جماعة الخير فيه ايه مالكم بس 
> 
> اهلاوي شديد أكيد أم الشهيد مش ممكن تكون تقصد إستهزاء ديه مش طريقتنا هنا و الا بنتبعها مع بعض
> 
> و مافيش داعي يا جماعة ناخد الأمور بحساسية عالية كده 
> 
> و يلا  نسيب بقي أم اللبنات ترد علي ما شاء الله الأسئلة اللي نازلة عليها علشان خلاص الكرسي مدناه اسبوع
> ...


السلام عليكم
الاخت الغاليه بوكى 
طبعاً زى ماحضرتك قولتى اهلاوى ممكن يكون فهم الموضوع بحساسيه شويه 
بس الحمد لله الغضب زال وبالتفاهم والنقاش تم الصفاء وربنا يديم علينا نعمه اننا نتفاهم ونفهم بعض 
لانها للاسف مش موجوده فى ناس كتير بتتشبس برأيها 
بحاول والله  انهى باقى الردود 
وشكرأ يافندم على الاسبوع الزياده دا كرم زائد منكم
تقبلى تحياتى
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> *[frame="12 70"] 
>    أختى الرقيقة الغالية
> 
>                                 أم البنـــات                    أختى كم كانت سعادتى بوجودى هنا بين تلك القافلة
> 
>                المحملة بأسمى آيات الحب والود والأحترام من كل العضوات
> 
>           والأعضاء لشخص حضرتك الكريم وانتِ تستحقى غاليتى كل الحب والامتنان
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
الاخت الغاليه قيثاره
اشكرك على تواجدك الجميل الذى يضيف لاى مكان يتواجد به اسمك بريق من نوع خاص اشعر فيه بنبضات القلب ترفرف من الفرح والسعاده بوجودك
ومع قلم مثل قلمك اجد دائماً ماتكتبيه وكأننى كنت اريد ان اقوله وهذا من وجهه نظرى البسيطه جدا لانك تدخلين بسرعه الى عقل وقلب كل من يقرأ لك 
اما ما يخص بأن اكتب خواطر اجد من هم اجدر منى وافضل وكم احب ان استمتع بخواطر غيرى وارد عليها ولن يفرق معى من كتبها انا ام اخر المهم التفاعل والتحاور فيما بيننا 
كان لى فى السابق خواطر كثيره وكان ايضا هناك يوميات عندما اقرأها الان اجد ان الحب اختلف والمفهوم اختلف وحتى نظرتى للحياه اختلفت 
ومن اجل الا يهرب منى احد ولااجد من يدخل للتحاور معى فى اى خاطره فضلت الصمت ههههههه افضل ماتغلق عضويتى ههههههههههه
اعتقد اانى ثرثرت الان كثيراً صح ؟
فرحت جدا بتواجدك الجميل الرقيق 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه لكِ بالسعاده 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> مسا الخير أم البنات
> هي أول مشاركة ليه  خارج أسوار المطبخ والأكلات السورية
> سؤالي :-ما رأيك بالسوريين وطباعهم؟
> -هل عندك معلومات عن مدينة حمص السورية؟
> -ما الأكلات السورية التي تحبينها وطبختها؟
> مبسوطة بالمشاركة معاكم


السلام عليكم
اهلا بتواجدك ياnour homs
طبعا اشعر بفرح كبير ان يكون اول تشريف لك بتواجدك فى قاعه اخرى غير المطبخ  هناوايضاً تواجدك فى المطبخ الذى تشرف هو ايضاً بتواجد اجمل نخبه من الطهاه البارعين 
اولا انا بحب السورين من زمان ايام ماكنت فى السعوديه وكان لنا اصدقاء مازالت اتذكرهم الى الان برغم فراق المكان والزمان 
الحقيقه مش عندى معلومات عن مدينه حمص بس اكيد هدور واحاول اعرف معلومات عنها وياريت انتى كمان تعرفينا عنها فلا يفتى ومالك فى المدينه هههههههههههههههه
الاكل السورى واللبنانى وطبعا البلدين اخوات وولاد عم من اجمل الاطعمه التى اجد لها مذاق خاص جميل وطيب بحب الكبه قوى وياسلام على الفته اخدت طريقتها من قرايب لى فى لبنان وفيه كمان مقلوبه الباذنجان انا كدا جوعت ههههههههههه
 تشرفت بيكى جدا يافندم ىياريت نشوف حضرتك داخل كل قاعات المنتدى ومرحباً بحضرتك فى بيتك الثانى مصر
تقبلى ارق تحياتى
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> منورة الموضوع أم البنات
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة
> أنا بس مش عايز أثقل عليكي بالأسئلة


السلام عليكم
الاستاذ ابن رشد مرحباً بك
اشكرك على الحضور والمتابعه 
بارك الله فيك 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ازيك يا أم البنات كان الله في عونك ربنا يحبب فيكي خلقه 
> 
> بس معلش بقي يا قمر الوقت بيجري بسرعة و لو اننا مشبعناش منك لسه
> 
> يلا بقي كملي بسرعة ردود علشان من بكرة ان شاء الله هيبدأ العضو الجديد
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


السلام عليكم
الغاليه بوكى اشكرك كثيرا على اتاحه الفرصه لى للرد واضافه اسبوع اخر فهذا كرم الحاتمى
بارك الله فيكِ واتمنى اجدك منوره على هذا الكرسى فانت اهل له 
تقبلى تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> حبيبتي الغالية ...
> 
> أم البنات 
> 
> أنا رجعت لك مرة أخرى بس لاتقلقي ماحأثقّل عليكِ ..
> هو في الحقيقة جئت لأعبّر لكِ عن مدى تقديري وإحترامي لشخصك المحب والمحبّب ..
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اهلا اهلا بالجميله زهرااااء واهلا بتواجدك فى اى وقت 
بس بلاش انتقام احنا احباب هتخلينى ارجع تانى لموضوعك واشوف انا عملت ايه
بالنسبه لسؤالك الاول يظهر انا مش عارفه افهمه بس انتِ لو تقصدى مين من الشخصيات اللى اجدها على قدر وعلى مستوى من الفكر والعمل والاخلاص من قبلهم لازم يكون فى دوله لان اى سياسى او حاكم او من يملك حق القرار بيكون فى بلد ما 
عموما انا من اكثر من اعجبت بيهم حاكم الامارات  
الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيـان رئيس دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة  بجد اتمنى اقابل هذا الرجل لانه فعلا عقل واعى وعلم وتشاور ولقيادته الحكيمة  فى وقت قليل جدا وصل بدولته الى مستوى رائع 



> 2-عندما يضحي شخص بأمور كثيرة يحبها ويدوس على أشياء كثيرة تخصه رغم قيمتها الثمينة عنده ويحاول أن يخبأ نقاط جميلة فيه فقط من أجل أن لايبان ضعفه أمام أحد ..كيف تراه أم البنات ؟؟


اجد هذا الانسان انه بيظلم نفسه وبيحمل نفسه عبء وهم ليس فى حاجه لان يحمله لابد من الوضوح ولابد ان الانسان لاينسى نفسه مقابل الا يظهر انه ضعيف او خوفأ من ان يقال عليه هذا وعلى فكره هذا النوع من الناس لم يصل الى النضج الكافى حتى يتحكم فيما يريده وقتما يريد ويرفض مالايراه مناسباً له



> - وأخيراً حتى لاأطيل عليكِ ..ماذا تنتظر أم البنات لهذه اللحظة ؟؟


لاطبعا مفيش اطاله ولا حاجه دا انا اللى كنت عاوزة اطيل فى الرد 
اما ماانتظره فى هذه اللحظه فهو كثير والله ياابنتى فالانسان لايخلو من المشاكل ولا الايام الثقيله التى تثقل كاهلنا 
ولانقول الا الحمد لله دائماً واهم لحظه ان تأتى علينا اللحظه القادمه ونحن بخير وصحه وكل من نحبهم كذلك
واشكرك كثيراً كثيراً  يازهرااااء على مرورك الطيب الجميل والحمد لله ان التواجد اصبح له معنى جميل بتواجدكم انتم وليس انا 
تقبلى ارق  تمنياتى الطيبه 
والى لقاء

----------


## om elbanat

> اهلاوي وشيماء قلبتم الموضوع دراما وده كلام فاضي ميستاهلش زعل 
> علي العموم طالما وجدت حسن النية فميبقاش فيه مجال لأي زعل
>  يالله يا جماعة كل واحد يشوف حاله 
> أم البنات ايه أحلي ميزة شايفاها فيكي وايه أسوأ عيب؟


السلام عليكم
مرحباً بك استاذ ابن رشد المصرى 
الحمد لله لم يكن خلاف انها مجرد سوء فهم وعدى على خير ودا لانه اهلاوى انسان مهذب ولان ام الشهيد بجد على خلق ولم تكن تقصد اساءه ودائماً نقول ان بعض الظن اثم



> اما سؤال حضرتك
>  أم البنات ايه أحلي ميزة شايفاها فيكي وايه أسوأ عيب؟


الحقيقه انا مش شايفه ميزة اقدر اقول عليها انها ميزة افتخر بها معلش يمكن غيرى يستطيع ان يبحث بداخله ليجد له ميزة او مميزات اما انا فلا اجد لااعتبر هذا فشل ولا تواضع للعلم انا اعتبره محاوله للبدء من جديد لاابحث لنفسى عن مميزات واشياء اخرى 
اما العيوب فبصراحه اجدها كثير بس بلاش فضايح نخلى الطابق مستوووووووور
على فكره سؤالك رغم كلماته القليله التى تعد الا انه سؤال عميق وصعب جدا 
استاذ ابن رشد متعك الله بنعمه العقل الراجح وحب الناس 
تقبل تحياتى

----------

